# TWA Grow Out Challenge 2010



## Taina (Dec 11, 2009)

To all the beautiful TWA girls out there ...

TWA Grow Out Challenge 2010!!!​
This Challenge is an special grow challenge for TWA girls. I'm not setting a lenght goal because i now all people grows their hair at diferents rate. The rules are simple;


Rules
​1.- Still doing the same (or anything new you want) to take care of your hair, and promote your growth. Post what your doing with the starting pictures.
2.- Post a both sides, back and front pictures to let us know your starting point/lenght
3.- Post updates pictures on the following dates :


*if you want to join now, dont have to thank me or ask me to e added, everyone is welcome, just follow the ules and keep us update*

march 25, 2010
july 25, 2010
october 25, 2010
dec 20, 2010
4.- You can post any updates on any day you want, but also respect the updates dates already assigned on point number 3
5.- If you change or add anything to promote your growth (as any aids, food, etc) post them here.

You can start at any point of the Challenge i will be aware of the updates in the second post.

*If you want to particpate, place a "Thanks" the second post, is going to be easier, and very organized, for me to update the first post with the participats names.* (Thanks Pookie, i think is very organized to do it that way)

Participants

Taina
Worthy2b
PatienceDesire
Mocha_li
Plastic
Yods
dcohen1217 
RoundEyedGirl504
song_of_serenity
ZeeOl'Lady 
Addy3010 
azucar 
Chameleonchick
ChiChiStar
cocoaluv
elise805
Geminigirl
India*32 
ladybeesrch
LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden 
makeupgirl 
MrsAriannaAmbers
ROBOTxcore 
SouthernBeauty
Theresamonet
zazzi
natural one
nafissa
ParagonTresses
ShiShiPooPoo
smartblackchic
Legalgirl
OhSoOthentik
Peace in Prose
a_shoe_6307
abbygirl
Just Not A Pretty Face
NaturalDetroit
nikz24
KinkyRed
pinkdot's blog
1richesquire
asirek 
carlana25
leomentlines
Loves Harmony 
Shanda*Jean
tri3nity
yaya24 
t23luvgod
Determined22 
DivaD04 
prettybyrd
Swanky
t23luvgod 
TheGrimPhreaker
tori_mama
SheaShea
NubianQueen
DivaM06
NitaChantell
NubianQueen 
PocketVenus
Tyra
Coolata 
virgo_chinwe 
yafrebelc
trufashionfreak
jazii 
sparklebh
Honeytips
Tif392002
chebaby
trey21
ladyKT 
nubiennze
naturallgurl
jry2lnghair
-PYT 
shinyblackhair
Seeking8Rights
suzieq1406 
Fabiola
arr1216
MisSweeTiera 
DaR3alM3
kittykhat 
msdr
CherieMarie
Gimbya
*Beauty_Bandit 
Melaysia 
Coil_Tresses
Tetbelle
Dani_B
Clink
Chocsmile
Evallusion
*Beauty_Bandit
TBS 
SignatureBeauty
tapioca_pudding
Zeal


----------



## Taina (Dec 11, 2009)

*If you want to particpate, place a "Thanks" in this post, is going to be easier, and very organized, for me to update the first post with the participats names.*


----------



## worthy2b (Dec 11, 2009)

add me please I will try and figure out how to upload my pics after i obscure my face.


----------



## .:Eden:. (Dec 11, 2009)

Right now my regimen isn't really secure, but I'll share with you what I use. I'm currently doing the CG method. _I've now switched to a modified CG, I'm shampooing once a month now._  I co wash my hair with Suave Coconut (for detangling) and then Vo5 Strawberries and Cream (for moisture). When I need to deep condition I put honey, coconut oil, and castor oil with the conditioner. I bought Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus, which I want to start using as a deep conditioner. Afterwards I do a cold water ACV rinse. I use a t-shirt and plop, once my hair is dry I moisturize and seal using a spray a mixture of water, Aubrey Organics Primrose Tangle-Go Hair Conditioner Lusterizer and Styling Spray, coconut oil, and castor oil. I apply a heavy amount of shea butter, concentrating on my dry areas, and I seal with a coconut and/or castor oil. I air dry and coil random strands in my hair to create texture. Almost everyday I will re-moisturize and seal. That's basically what I do.

Update: I started alternating between two strand twists and flat twisting my hair last week. 

I won't have side and back pics until my next wash, but here's the front.


----------



## yods (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks so much for this Taina, am in.  Will come back and post pics this weekend.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 11, 2009)

i think this challenge is for me im still trying to learn how to post pics though


----------



## Taina (Dec 11, 2009)

Ok i add the new names on the list. I hope i could find the time 2nite to post a tutorial on how to upload pictures. If not, i will do it for sure tomorrow,


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Dec 11, 2009)

Please add me.


----------



## makeupgirl (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for doing this Taina.  I'll post my pics this weekend.


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh please add me!!!

I don't know how to post pics either so when I figure it out I will come back as well.

I'm still trying to figure out what my hair likes but currently I.......

co-wash everyday with either Giovanni smooth as silk or GF long and strong
then put either the Giovanni direct leave in or my shea butter mix.

I deep conditon everyweek with my walgreens olive oil dc and ORS rep. pack mix

I shampoo once or twice a month with Giovanni smooth as silk
on days that I shampoo I deep condition with the Giovanni extream

and at night I throw on my satin bonnet.

Thats about it!!


----------



## plastic (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm not natural yet , but I will be by Jan 1st 2010 . So I will list my regimen closer to the date. Also it is ok if I just take pics of my hair for the updates and not really length shots ? I dont want to start the whole pulling my hair for length thing .. and then start to get obsessed with it. Im on a personal goal of not pulling my hair until 2 years after the bc


----------



## JerriBlank (Dec 11, 2009)

This is deinitely the challenge for me! My regimen is cool for now,but I think i'm going to have to get braids for a little while. I am co-washing everyday,but this weather is getting brutal.  Flat twistouts and braidouts have been helping,but my ends are starting to knot when left out. I also have two areas with scab hair and they feel terrible compared to the rest of my hair sometimes. Yeeeaaahhhh... I'm probably gonna have to braid in between check ins sometimes. Boooo!


----------



## cocoaluv (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm in. The dates of the pics will be hard for me because I plan on keeping my hair in braids for a majority of next year. However whenever I am taking my hair out of braids I will take pics of when they are all unbraided, washed/wet and dry. That way I can still contribute to this group. HHG ladies!


----------



## Addy3010 (Dec 11, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i wanna be part of this challenge.  I  think this is great, we can all be supportive of each other, and encourage each other.

The best part is there is no way to fail!  

Right now my regimen is oh so simple.  I co-wash daily or every other day with suave.  I use giovanni direct leave in.  I also deep condition with either LeKair Shea butter Cholesterol or AOHSR.  I also use Kinky Curly which seems to get better as my hair gets longer.  I do have shampoo- cant remember the last time i used it but, i have giovanni tea tree oil (i think), and come clean from kurly kinky.

Thats all i can think of now. Will add if i had more.

Oh also i big chopped in Aug after a 3 month transition. I chopped to a fade so...my official date is Aug 30.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Dec 11, 2009)

I wont be able to post pictures until 3 weeks from now.
How do I blurr my face?


----------



## MrsAriannaAmbers (Dec 11, 2009)

*First thanks!!!! Me and my TWA are in!...will be back with regimen and starting pics lata today!*


----------



## robot. (Dec 11, 2009)

Really smart idea with the "thanks" button, Taina! I will post my pics sunday.


----------



## azucar (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm not sure how to post pics, but I will be posting my pics and regimen on Sunday.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Dec 11, 2009)

I am excited for this challenge.  I am creating a new regime and I hope to stick with it, here it is:

Keep my hair in cornrow, 2 weeks at a time.
After taking out cornrows, henna, wash deep condition, leave hair out for 3 days, then rebraid.  I am also using my version of Moe's growth oil and may throw in some ovation.
I plan on using lacefronts while in cornrows.

Here are my starting pics for this challenge


----------



## plastic (Dec 11, 2009)

Also Taina , what do you consider to be a twa .. i heard somewhere it is when you have 3" or less of hair stretched


----------



## Geminigirl (Dec 11, 2009)

YAY! I am in this. It's easy. Take care of your hair! Which I already love doing. I will post pics when I take my braids out in a few more weeks. Can I do that?

 Until then I plan to prepoo with Amla oil and cleanse my scalp with diluted poo or condish or both. and moisturize as needed. I try to moisturize daily but the spray I have stinks. I hate the smell of Tea tree oil and Peppermint oil. Especially together. Anyways that's it. I will do scalp massages as often as I want and just KIS.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Dec 11, 2009)

Add me, please, here is my fro now! I think it shows (unstretched) front and side length! I may add stretched length later on.






I'm currently wearing it in TWISTS!! Flat twist at the front, single two strands at the back!!


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Dec 11, 2009)

Sign me up!!! My reggie is pretty simple so far (may change here and there)! 

Wash and deep condition 2x a week!
Wear wash n go or in 2 strand twist!
Moisturize and seal everyday sometimes 2x a day!
Baggy at night!


STARTIN PICTURE (Will post a length shot tomorrow):


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Dec 11, 2009)

Okay here are my pics as of 12/11/09 -









I just took down some kinky twists today and I plan to get some micros in a couple weeks.  In between time I just co-wash my hair every other day or so with Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner and maybe once a week I wash with the Nourish Spa shampoo or do an ACV rinse, which ever I feel like.  Every other day in or out of braids I spray my hair with my mix of water, Aloe Vera Juice, Castor Oil, and Sweet Almond Oil, and some tea tree braid spray.

I plan on doing braids for the next 6 months or so at least.

ETA:  I changed my mind on the braids, I am just going to stick with my co-wash regimen and probably die it.  I don't want to tuck my hair away again, I missed it so!!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Dec 11, 2009)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> I plan on doing braids for the next 6 months or so at least.


Nice! I plan on getting braids (well, getting my hair from Lugo and braiding myself) next week and keeping them in for a few months, hopefully!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Dec 11, 2009)

Here is my starting pic from the day I BC'd. Until it gets warm again I am keeping my hair protected. I have been wearing two strand twists since my chop, but I think I am going to put in a set of kinky twists. Because things are starting to get busy around here.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Dec 11, 2009)

I am going to be in protective style mode as stated above.

Only use my flat iron 4 times next year.
Steam once a week.
Stay up on my moisturizing and Deep Conditioning.
Stay away from sulfate laden shampoos.
LOW MANIPULATION!!!!!


----------



## zazzi (Dec 11, 2009)

I'd love to participate.  I think someone else asked too -- what are you considering a TWA?


----------



## Theresamonet (Dec 11, 2009)

*What are you doing for growth*

Daily Co-washing
Shampoo (sulfate free)/ Dc 1x weekly
Pre-pooing
Moisturize 2x daily
Low Manipulation 
 *** Going to try detangling every 1x bi-weekly
     (or as long as I can w/out matting)
Protective styling
 *** braids, twists, extensions, bunning, etc.
Exercising
Covering my hair nightly w/ satin bonnet
Multi-vitamin/5000mcg Biotin
Will be using NuGro as a growth aid in spring/summer

*What are you not going to do*

*No* Direct heat
*No* Experimenting 

*What length are you now?*

Twa...Neck length stretched


----------



## zazzi (Dec 11, 2009)

OT - Song of Serenity, your curls are cute!


----------



## Taina (Dec 12, 2009)

> I'm not natural yet , but I will be by Jan 1st 2010 . So I will list my regimen closer to the date. Also it is ok if I just take pics of my hair for the updates and not really length shots ? I dont want to start the whole pulling my hair for length thing .. and then start to get obsessed with it. Im on a personal goal of not pulling my hair until 2 years after the bc


I think is ok, as long as you can post your updates



> I wont be able to post pictures until 3 weeks from now.
> How do I blurr my face?


There are programs online that you can do it, not remember one right now, but if you want someting not that special, tou can just place a black square with paint



> Also Taina , what do you consider to be a twa .. i heard somewhere it is when you have 3" or less of hair stretched





> I'd love to participate. I think someone else asked too -- what are you considering a TWA?


As you say, i believe TWA is no more than 3" stretched, but the challenge is open for any other short hair lady.

I will make a tutorial on how to post pictures tomorrow.
HHG ladies!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Dec 12, 2009)

zazzi said:


> OT - Song of Serenity, your curls are cute!


Thank you so much! I can't wait to see the growth of all you ladies in this thread.  I'm still wowed by how far I came since my BC!!


----------



## yods (Dec 12, 2009)

If I can end 2010 by being able to put my hair into a bun I would be so   My last relaxer was 1 May and I BCed in June, let's just say patience is not one of my virtues   

Right now my reggie is DT once a week and co wash once a week but I am putting in my hair in braids tomorrow.  I have challenged myself to protective style until March as washing everyday with this freezing weather is getting too much.  Aiming to wash no more than once a week.

Happy growing ladies I can't wait to see all your progress.


----------



## Taina (Dec 12, 2009)

How to upload pictures 

There are 2 forms to upload pictures in the board. Thumbnail, those are the little pictures you can see in the botton of the posts. Like this picture






To upload the pictures that way....











when you click on manage attachments, a new window will pop up.











The other option is very easy. But in order for you to do that, you will need to have a virtual picture hard drive. There's a lot of pages that offer this option like :www.fotki.com, www.photobucket.com . www.imageshak.com. 

The first you have to do is create an account on one of those sites and upload the pictures there. Then ...
















Well i hope this could help the girls that don't know how to upload the pictures. If you have any question, just let me know.


Go to the post reply again at the board


----------



## makeupgirl (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm having a little trouble uploading pics.  I need a new computer.  Here is my reggie:

co-wash every 4 days
dc 1x week
clarify monthly
baggie at least 4x a week
mosturize and seal daily
sleep with satin cap
no heat
taking multi-vitamin w/ 5000 mcg biotin (may start taking hair, nails, skin vitamins from GNC)
at least a gallon of water daily
exercise 3-4x a week


----------



## plastic (Dec 12, 2009)

My regimen is:

Wash once a week with Cream of Nature shampoo or Castile Soap 
Condition with whatever conditioner I have on hand
Moisturise and style with glycerin mix and Ecostyler Gel

Henna twice a week 

I would like to go from an almost bald twa to apl by Dec 31st 2010 ...


----------



## Addy3010 (Dec 12, 2009)

plastic said:


> My regimen is:
> 
> Wash once a week with Cream of Nature shampoo or Castile Soap
> Condition with whatever conditioner I have on hand
> ...


 

Do your really henna twice a weeK?  I wanted to henna my hair but i havent for so many reasons?  Im not sure how much ahir you have but is hard to henna a short hair. I think im scared of staining my face and neck....


----------



## Taina (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm scared about the henna .. i've been hearing a lot of good stuff about it, but i also heard that i can straighten the hair. Is that true? i dont wanna loose my curls >_>


----------



## Taina (Dec 12, 2009)

OK here is my regi
- Co-wash daily or every other day
- DC 3x/2x per week
- protein treatment 1x/2x per month
- High protein diet (Atkins)
- Spirulina, B-complex, E Vitamin, Flaxsedd oil intake (startung tomorrow)
- Excersice 5x week
- Drink 2lt water daily

So here are my starting pictures


----------



## plastic (Dec 12, 2009)

Taina said:


> I'm scared about the henna .. i've been hearing a lot of good stuff about it, but i also heard that i can straighten the hair. Is that true? i dont wanna loose my curls >_>



I have heard that if you add amla powder to your henna that it wont straighten your curls



Addy3010 said:


> Do your really henna twice a weeK?  I wanted to henna my hair but i havent for so many reasons?  Im not sure how much ahir you have but is hard to henna a short hair. I think im scared of staining my face and neck....




I dont have my twa yet , but I plan to henna twice a week. When I bc im going to have the same amount of hair that you have in you pic. I actually think it is easier to henna short hair.. AS soon as the henna touches somewhere other than your hair .. just wipe it off with a damp paper towel and you should be fine


----------



## song_of_serenity (Dec 12, 2009)

My starting length check. I washed my hair in my twists and am redoing it now and decided to snap some shots.

My right is longer than my left.  The sides are chin while the left is under bottom lip length.
I've started taking biotin last week (I only took it twice, I know. )
I wanna get some GNC hair/skin/nails pills, I hear they are good (recommendations?)
Eating better, more water.
Keeping my hair twisted/braided. Puffs for special occasions xD


----------



## brianna-alyssa (Dec 13, 2009)

I want to join! I'll come back & post starting photos tomorrow since I'm on through my blackberry.


----------



## DivaD04 (Dec 13, 2009)

count me in. i'm using oct right now. goodness, i'm tiresd of my short hair.


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Dec 13, 2009)

Yay!!!! Finally a challenge I can join. I am so in. I have plenty of pics to post but I need to get a card reader so I can upload pictures to the MAC and put them on here. I will probably post starting pictures later towards the end of the week.

*My Regimen*
Co-wash daily/every other day (V05 moisture milks)
deep condition once a week (Conditioner, EVOO, Doo Gro Mega Thick Hair Growth Oil, Honey)
Moisturize and seal daily (water/oil mixture, shea butter, essential oils w/ silk proteins)
daily multivitamin/Biotin
at least 12.5 glasses of water/per day

Like some of the other ladies have stated it's starting to get rough doing the co-washes everyday and this weather is so cold, so I am thinking of protective styling most days with box braids, but will still continue with my moisture routine.

Thank you so much for starting this challenge. I am looking for to this journey with you ladies


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Dec 13, 2009)

You know I'm in with you girl!  I'll post my regi and pics later.  I got a final paper to finish up for the semester first.


----------



## Peace in Prose (Dec 13, 2009)

I want in... I'll post my pictures and reg on January 1st...


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Dec 13, 2009)

Here are my starting pics

I cowash about once a week now and keep my hair in twist or braids although I'm going to get extensions so they can last longer. I keep my hair under a head wrap (with a satin bonnet under THAT..I dont show my hair in cold weather...to cold i guess ). I take Hairobics Hair vitamins and just ordered sulu max grow oil which should be here today. I also use Hairobics hair products as well as giovanni, nexus, garnier fructis and etc etc etc. I dont have just one set of products that I use, I use what I feel my hair needs. The one things my hair cant live without is raw shea butter, organic coconut oil and organic EVOO....so those are my only guarantees. I baggy once a week and try to dc with heat once a week. My nappiversary is coming up at the end of March and I am really trying to get as much growth as possible. 
ETA: I also am eating more organic foods and salmon and continuing to drink water like a camel






Here is the last YT I did on Nov 24th. Skip to the 1:15 mark thats when I take off my scarf

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFsY8SeZbJ8


----------



## Deszdamona (Dec 13, 2009)

Addy3010 said:


> Do your really henna twice a weeK? I wanted to henna my hair but i havent for so many reasons? Im not sure how much ahir you have but is hard to henna a short hair. I think im scared of staining my face and neck....


 

This twa looks sooooo good on you girlie~


----------



## Addy3010 (Dec 13, 2009)

vitak72 said:


> This twa looks sooooo good on you girlie~


 
Thanks Gurl! Cant wait til i have a fro like your siggy.


----------



## makeupgirl (Dec 13, 2009)

Here are my pics.  I'm sorry it's so small.  

View attachment 50480

View attachment 50482


----------



## cocoaluv (Dec 13, 2009)

Here are my pics


----------



## 1richesquire (Dec 13, 2009)

Please add me.  I'll post pics and regimen later.  Thanks


----------



## robot. (Dec 14, 2009)

Here is my current regimen. It's subject to change, though, because I'm always experimenting with new products. But here's what I have so far:

*Co-wash* at least once a week.
*Deep condition* once a week.
*Moisturize* daily with avocado butter.
*Seal* with coconut oil.
*Shampoo* once a month.

I also *wet* my hair daily before moisturizing and typically use *gel* every other day.

I will keep my info in my blog too.  Here are my pictures as of today:


----------



## KinkyRed (Dec 14, 2009)

Add me! I will come back and add pics..


----------



## Taina (Dec 15, 2009)

Just checkin in. Yesteday night i did a DC overnite with 10 en 1. My hair was SOOO soft this morning, Co-washed with TREsemmè. I did not make it to the gym i was very tired. I tooked all my suplements and vitamins. So first day was O.K.!


----------



## Ms.London (Dec 15, 2009)

...i'd like to be added to this challenge also...thanks!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Dec 15, 2009)

I would love to join.... I cut all of my hair off back in July..

Right now, i am in a sew in and i will keep it in until the end of January.

Regime:
Wash every other week with shampoo
Deep Con once a week
Spray a leave in after wash
Since im in a sew in i spray a conditioner on the braids


----------



## tri3nity (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for this ...I will add my pics this weekend. I just washed and wet-wrapped it


----------



## plastic (Dec 15, 2009)

uh my head looks so scalpy. Anyway ... my starting pic is as follows. Im going to judge my growth based on how much scalp I can see 




im not bald ... my hair texture there is so fine you can't see it with the flash on









lol i scratched that area while wet and the hair dried like that .. white bit is some old shealoe butter that I decided to try ... wont happen again


----------



## TheGrimPhreaker (Dec 16, 2009)

Add me please! I have braids in my hair but they are braided down to the length of my hair....can I show that?


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Dec 16, 2009)

I changed my game plan.  I was originally going to do braids for several months but I think I am just going to dye my hair and rock my twa, I'm back in love with it now 

I am going to dye it tonight, I want like a mahogany color, but my hair is so hard to lift, I am going to check out the selection at the Walgreens.  I will post pics of the results.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Dec 16, 2009)

KinkyRed said:


> Add me! I will come back and add pics..


 

Where are your pics! I love your hair color!


----------



## prettybyrd (Dec 16, 2009)

This is a great challenge!  I will add pics in the a.m.!


----------



## JerriBlank (Dec 17, 2009)

You guys,do not sleep on rose water to mist your hair with.I spray some from a spray bottle on my hair,moisturize and then do flat twists straight back,or do the front to the middle of my head,then the middle to the back. I take them down in the morning.It takes me no time at all.My hair is cute too. I have been taking all kinds of pics on my phone,but i need to take some w/my camera and upload them.I will before the week is up.
I'm rambling,but you guys should really try it.Cheap and extremely effective!


----------



## yods (Dec 17, 2009)

ladybeesrch said:


> You guys,do not sleep on rose water to mist your hair with.I spray some from a spray bottle on my hair,moisturize and then do flat twists straight back,or do the front to the middle of my head,then the middle to the back. I take them down in the morning.It takes me no time at all.My hair is cute too. I have been taking all kinds of pics on my phone,but i need to take some w/my camera and upload them.I will before the week is up.
> I'm rambling,but you guys should really try it.Cheap and extremely effective!


 

Thanks thats a great tip, do you flat twist your hair every night?  

What do you other ladies do with your hair at night?  I just throw a satin bonnet at night but wake up to a matted mess.


----------



## Taina (Dec 17, 2009)

i ACTUALLY DONT HAVE TIME NOW TO ADD ALL THE NEW ONES TO THE THREAD, I WILL DO SO ON THIS COMING WEEKEND

SEE YA

sORRY THE MAYUS. I'M NOT YELLING XD


----------



## kd79 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks! I would like to be added to the challenge

B.C. was october 2009
My current routine is pretty simple; i co wash daily; and wash about once a week with juicy shampoo bars; i henna twice a month

vitamins
GNC ultra nourish Mondays Wednesdays Fridays
vit E daily
pre natal daily
biotin 5,000 daily
water 70-80 ounces a day
workout 3-4 xs a week


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Dec 17, 2009)

kd79 said:


> Thanks! I would like to be added to the challenge
> 
> B.C. was october 2009
> My current routine is pretty simple; i co wash daily; and wash about once a week with juicy shampoo bars; i henna twice a month
> ...


 Oh WOW, your hair, smile, and make-up are gorgeous.


----------



## Determined22 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm currently in braids, but I'm taking them down in a couple weeks so I will post my "starting" pic then.  This is a great challenge tho, I'm looking for ways to grow out my TWA.

Finally took down my braids today, my TWA is growing!

First shot is my hair stretched, rest are my puff after a cowash, so its shrunken.

My Reggie:
*No direct heat
*Moisture everyday, either via cowash or my spray bottle mix
*Deep condition at least once a week
*Henna treatment once a month
*Focus on retention using low-manipulation styles (braids, twists, etc).


----------



## JerriBlank (Dec 17, 2009)

yods said:


> Thanks thats a great tip, do you flat twist your hair every night?
> 
> What do you other ladies do with your hair at night?  I just throw a satin bonnet at night but wake up to a matted mess.



No m'am,but it is probably best to do so to keep the coils looking their best. What I do is moisturize at night,tie my hair down lightly with a scarf,and put my bonnet over that. In the morning,i re mist lightly with my rose water  spray,fluff my hair up a bit,and fix it however i'm wearing it. I have been parting in the front,loosely twisting back a few inches,and pinning them into place. I fluff the back out and i'm good!


----------



## JerriBlank (Dec 17, 2009)

kd79 said:


> Thanks! I would like to be added to the challenge
> 
> B.C. was october 2009
> My current routine is pretty simple; i co wash daily; and wash about once a week with juicy shampoo bars; i henna twice a month
> ...



You look very familiar. Do you hve a youtube vid flat ironing w/a ghd iron,by chance?


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 17, 2009)

I just added my thanks. Hopefully its not too late to join


----------



## kd79 (Dec 17, 2009)

Neek-a-Nator said:


> Oh WOW, your hair, smile, and make-up are gorgeous.


 
Thank you


----------



## kd79 (Dec 17, 2009)

ladybeesrch said:


> You look very familiar. Do you hve a youtube vid flat ironing w/a ghd iron,by chance?


 
Yes that's me!


----------



## plastic (Dec 17, 2009)

Im doing my second henna since I have bced .. it calms me down alot. Im def goign to keep at it until I have too much hair to handle 

I have been trying different combinations of products since the bc too . Tomorrow I will be trying plain shea butter and ecostyler and see how that works out.


----------



## carlana25 (Dec 17, 2009)

i have a question what is TWA


----------



## robot. (Dec 17, 2009)

carlana25 said:


> i have a question what is TWA



teeny weeny afro!


----------



## carlana25 (Dec 17, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> teeny weeny afro!


 


thanks hun


----------



## carlana25 (Dec 17, 2009)

please add me hun


----------



## carlana25 (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks! I would like to be added to the challenge


B.C. was september 2009


My current routine is pretty simple; i co 1x to2x week and wash about once a week with ovation shampoo i use ovation cell thearpy/jbco/ megatek on scalp 3x week DC: AUSSIE OR  OVATION /ALTER EGO AND OTHERS


VITAMINS:VITAMIN CODE MULTI,BIOTIN,ZINC ,MSM,HAIR SKIN AND NAILS,
  GARLIC , PROTEIN COMPLETE

I NEED TO DRINK MORE WATER





[/ATTACH]


----------



## JerriBlank (Dec 18, 2009)

kd79 said:


> Yes that's me!


 Your hair is gorgeous


----------



## Taina (Dec 21, 2009)

How's everybody doing? i've been taking my suplements and DC/co-washing/mositurizing and baggyn as commited to. Wht about you?


----------



## plastic (Dec 21, 2009)

i havent started anything yet .. going to start in 2010 ... just keeping it simple now and doing my henna treatments


----------



## prettybyrd (Dec 22, 2009)

Here's my starting pics and reggie:

*Cowash* - 1-3 days a week (depends on style)
Taliah Waajid Enhancing Herbal Conditioner
*Moisturize* - daily/nightly
Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1 
*Seal* - daily/nightly
Extra Light EVOO (might switch to grapeseed oil or jojoba w/ rosemary)
*Shampoo* - Once a week
Taliah Waajid Total Body Black Earth Shampoo
*DC* - Once a week
Shea-Mango Lustrasilk Deep Conditioner (I'm looking for an all natural one if you have suggestions - PM me!!!!)
*Mask* - Once bi-weekly
Aztec Secret 

(It is my intention to keep my reggie as simple as possible!)


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Dec 23, 2009)

Ok, Sorry I am so late, here are my starting off pictures.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 24, 2009)

*Merry Christmas Eve ladies. Here are my official starting pics for this challenge *

Slightly air dryed out of the shower naked hair (Dec 21)







Lightly blown out fro (Dec 21)


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Dec 24, 2009)

Sorry so late!  I had to finish up school for the semester and tons of end of the year stuff to do at work so I have been busy.  So here goes...

I will be in braids until Feb/Mar (depending on how long I can keep these bad boys in) and after that I will be wigging and half wigging my hair the rest of the time. I may do another set of braids during the summer (that is after graduation in May).  I will also cowash 2-3 times a week after the braids (wash once a week while in braids).  Will DC at least once a week, take my vitamins as usual, protective style when I get some real growth, and us my MN mix 2-3 times a week.

Starting pics are in my album (12/09 folder) for now.  I will upload them as soon as I can because I am having issues with my Internet.


----------



## robot. (Dec 24, 2009)

I've been doing good on keeping up with my DCs.  Also gonna start taking silica supplements again.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Dec 24, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> I've been doing good on keeping up with my DCs.  Also gonna start taking silica supplements again.




Silica is the business.  I get mega growth from taking it.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 24, 2009)

I am weaved up (plan on staying that way till March). I will apply my moisturizer on my hair underneath and plan on cowashing on Sundays. I will poo/DC once my weave comes out.


----------



## robot. (Dec 24, 2009)

a_shoe_6307 said:


> Silica is the business.  I get mega growth from taking it.



I think I did too. I remember there was one month where my hair just suddenly became longer, outta nowhere. i finished my bottle, and just never got around to ordering more.


----------



## ParagonTresses (Dec 25, 2009)

Hello Ladies!!  I've joined the challenge and would like to post my stats.  My last relaxer was in late April 2009.  I BC'd on September 12, 2009.  My current reggie is weekly washing, DCing with steam, small twists throughout the week and a twist out on the weekends.  Below are my starting pics:


























Thanks ladies!  Happy Growing!


----------



## NitaChantell (Dec 25, 2009)

This is my starting picture [December 09 2 day old twistout].I did my 2nd BC [because of color damage] in April of 2009.What I will be doing to my hair [during Winter months] includes:

**Washing*
Every week, alternating between *CON Green Label* and *Aphogee Shampoo For Damaged Hair.*
**Cowashing*
Every other night with *Lutrasilk Shea Butter & Mango Cholesterol*, *Hollywood Beauty Olive Oil Deep Penetrating Conditioner*, *V05*, *Aussie Moist*, *Paul Mitchell Lavender & Sage Conditioner*, or whatever else I can find.
**Deep Conditioning*
And detangling weekly with *Nexxus Keraphix*, *Nexxus Humectress*, *Elasta QP DPR-11*, *Aphogee Balancing Moisturizer*, *Jane Carter Nutrient Replenishing Conditioner*, *Motions CPR Treatment*, and *ORS Hair Mayonnaise*.
**Moisturizing*
Nightly with *Cantu Shea Butter Leave In*, *Cantu Strengthening Growth Treatment*, *Doo Gro Oil*, *Shea Butter*, and *Coconut Oil*.
**Small Twists*
**Twistouts*
**Curly Fro'*
Every once in a while, mostly for special occasions since I don't have the patience for weaves and extenstions. I wash and condition my hair, moisturize with a creamy conditioner or leave in, coat the hair with gel (*Eco Styler or IC Green or Pink*), define curls, and sit under the dryer. I apply shine serum (*IC*) and shine spray (*BedHead*) for a finishing touch.

Happy Growing Everyone


----------



## plastic (Dec 26, 2009)

just did my third henna ... ... i havent had much shedding since i bc'd .. either that or my hair is too short to see when it sheds


----------



## Taina (Dec 26, 2009)

I havn't had shed since BC either ,,, i guess is because is so easier to manage and the tangles are not that hard yet xD


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Dec 26, 2009)

I third the shedding, I virtually have NONE.

Ladies, have you tried Hydralicious?

oMG!! I mean I have very thick 4a/4b hair and lawd.. the slip.
I just LOVE this stuff, seriously.
I used it to cowash.

i straightened the other day and surprisingly I am almost shoulder length and my hair fit comfortably in a pony tail.
This means, I can Bun!! 
Yaaay!
I am going to go to the BSS and get me some phonies
I expect this time next year I will be comfortably at APL.
I have been doing wash n gos and am loving it.


----------



## Taina (Dec 26, 2009)

I am waiting for the Totally Twisted to finish before i try this, i've heard so many god reviews about it

Congrats on that Zeeol!!! Hope it grows longer and faster in this year. When did you made the BC girl?


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Dec 26, 2009)

Taina, I BC'ed in November.
I just hated it.
I braided it up and ran out of money so I had to just deal with it.
My SO literally MADE me wear my hair as I had bought like 200 dollars worth of products before my BC.
Then with teh raids, my hair was eating money
I truly didn't realize how long my hair was because of shrinkage.
Wearing my natural hair was the best thing i could have ever done.
I thank my SO, because I am growing to LOVE it


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Dec 26, 2009)

I am going to start doing dc 2-3x a week now. I also have started using ORS replenishing conditioner. I like it so far. My hair has a nice shine to it when I use it and I like the citrus scent.  

Those of you who has straightened or blow dried, what heat protectants are you using?


----------



## Taina (Dec 29, 2009)

OhSoOthentik said:


> I am going to start doing dc 2-3x a week now. I also have started using ORS replenishing conditioner. I like it so far. My hair has a nice shine to it when I use it and I like the citrus scent.
> 
> Those of you who has straightened or blow dried, what heat protectants are you using?


I'm using Chi lifeguard, and also the Thresemme gel to straighten the hair, the name is Thermal Recovery, it helps you to have straighten hair and also protect your hair from heat.


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Dec 29, 2009)

Taina said:


> I'm using Chi lifeguard, and also the Thresemme gel to straighten the hair, the name is Thermal Recovery, it helps you to have straighten hair and also protect your hair from heat.


 

Thanks for responding. I have decided that I will wait until my 6 month mark to straighten my hair for a growth check and I will more than likely treat myself to a trip to the stylist for that.


----------



## brianna-alyssa (Dec 29, 2009)

Sorry I'm late with my starting photos. Here they are:

















I'm still learning what my hair likes.
My regimen (subject to change as far as products) :


Cowash daily: Oyin Honey Hemp Conditioner
Moisturize 2x daily: KBB Hair Milk or Curls Milkshake
Seal 2x daily: Jojoba oil & castor oil, or coconut oil alone

repeat daily

deep condition with AOHSR or AOWC weekly

shampoo with dr.bronner's peppermint castile soap 1x a week or every other week.


----------



## plastic (Jan 1, 2010)

2010 its on !


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Jan 1, 2010)

Just thought I would share one of my New Years pictures with you ladies. What did you all do with your TWA's last night? WHat do you do when you want to look "glam".


----------



## Legalgirl (Jan 1, 2010)

starting pics below


----------



## Yen Oak (Jan 1, 2010)

My starting photo is in my avatar (literally, you can see my scalp!).

*Regimen for Winter 2010:*

_Daily_
Moisturize with Mizani Butter Rich Hairdress
Four drops of Mizani Comfiderm Scalp Oil

_Weekly_
Shampoo with Mizani MoistureFusion Milk Bath Shampoo
Condition with Mizani Moisture Silk Cream Conditioner

_Monthly_
Chelate with Joico K-Pak and deep condition with Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Hair Smoothie

*Regimen for Spring 2010:*

_Daily_
Moisturize with Carol's Daughter Hair Honey
Spritz with Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Leave-in Conditioner

_Weekly_
Shampoo with Aveda Shampure
Condition with Aveda Shampure

_Monthly_
Chelate with Joico K-Pak and deep condition with Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Hair Smoothie


----------



## jazii (Jan 1, 2010)

SouthernBeauty said:


> Sign me up!!! My reggie is pretty simple so far (may change here and there)!
> 
> Wash and deep condition 2x a week!
> Wear wash n go or in 2 strand twist!
> ...





my BC was in November too...yay!!!


----------



## jazii (Jan 1, 2010)

I AM IN!!! I needed this challenge. I am new here and will need help adding pictures. But I did my BC on November 14th 09 and a 2nd BC on Dec 23rd, 09... SO I am ready to grow out my TWA and this challenge is perfect!!! My hair is currently in braids and I plan on braiding for a while. But I will try to update on the dates listed!!!!


----------



## Taina (Jan 1, 2010)

jazii said:


> I AM IN!!! I needed this challenge. I am new here and will need help adding pictures. But I did my BC on November 14th 09 and a 2nd BC on Dec 23rd, 09... SO I am ready to grow out my TWA and this challenge is perfect!!! My hair is currently in braids and I plan on braiding for a while. But I will updates on the dates listed!!!!


I made a tutorial on how to put pictures here in this thread, i guess is in page 2 or 3.

Welcome aboard


----------



## Honeytips (Jan 3, 2010)

I've clicked on 'Thanks' - please add me to this wonderful challenge. I'm about to get ready for work, so I'll post everything this afternoon.


----------



## Honeytips (Jan 4, 2010)

Okay, pics and regimen

Wash every week with either alternating between keratin shampoo, Herbal Essense Hydrating shampoo or my natural shampoo bar
Every two weeks deep condition using ORS Olive Oil Conditioner
Moisturize daily using either Burdock Root Butter Cream, Organics Olive oil leave in conditioner or something else (not sure as yet what I might buy, but I'm leaning towards the Giovanni)
Seal with castor oil
I will keep twisting my hair throughout the challenge

Can't wait to see how much growth I'll get at the end of the challenge!!!


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello ladies!

Just wanted to check-in.  I am doing pretty ok.  It's been 3 weeks almost of me being in my sengalese twist & I am doing everything I can to not take them out.  I've already gotten 0.5 inches of growth.  I want to wait until at least next month (2 months total) before I undo them.  I need to do some protective styling and this is the only way I can and not be disappointed with the in between stages of growth.  I plan to half wig when I take the braids down because I do not believe in back to back braiding.


----------



## plastic (Jan 4, 2010)

it's been about 2 weeks since my bc ... still trying out different products in my hair ...want to use pure shea butter and aloe gel and see how that works out


----------



## yods (Jan 4, 2010)

Just checking in, I have my hair in really thin twists right now and hoping I can make it last for another couple of weeks.  I am really busy the whole of January with life so I am going to try to keep my hair twisted all month.  

I used Aphogee 2 min for the first time and did a wash 'n go after for a new year's eve party and for the first time ever I had no frizz but perfectly clumped curls.  I am finding that my hair really likes a lot of protein.  I love the look of wash 'n gos but I can never get 2nd day hair out of it and its too cold to wash everyday.

Welcome aboard to everyone that just signed up.


----------



## Tif392002 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello, Please count me in...
this is my story:  Last relaxer July 09.... Decided to go natural Aug 09, cut majority of rlaxed damaged ends... Dec 09 cut the rest of relax ends and left me with The twa...

Regimen:

-Alternating weekly washes with Aphogee damage hair shampoo and  Creme of Nature kiwi citrus moisturizing shampoo
-Alternating Deep condtion weekly with Africa's Best Organic Olive oil DC or tressemee moisture rich with coconut oil.
-Spritz Aphogee pro vitamin leave in ,  every other day.
-Moisturise daily with QP Mango butter: nourish with Doo grow thickening  oil and seal coconut oil or castor oil.

-Biotin supplement, prenatal, vitamin c, and Womens one a day mulitimineral.
EXCERCISE AND HALF A GALLON WATER DAILY.


  Aphogee keratin green tea reconstructor once a week 

Happy growing.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 4, 2010)

add me please.
right now im in that awkawrd stage where i rather go back to a twa or have long hair. i was tempted to cut a few weeks ago but my hair is growing nicely so ill stick it out.


----------



## Taina (Jan 5, 2010)

Just updating,
I'm gonna be using MoeGro in a daily basis. Today will be my first day using it, my mixture have already 3 days marinating, so 2nite i will be adding the aloe vera and applying to my hair.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 5, 2010)

how have you all been styling your TWA daily, this question is more so directed to daily or every other day cowashers.


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 5, 2010)

Checking in-

Yesterday made week 2 of my full sew in. (2 down 10 to go) I added MT to my leave in mixture and added CVS hair skin and nails to my vitamin regimen. 

I will wash this weekend. HHG ladies!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 5, 2010)

Taina said:


> Just updating,
> I'm gonna be using MoeGro in a daily basis. Today will be my first day using it, my mixture have already 3 days marinating, so 2nite i will be adding the aloe vera and applying to my hair.


 

I love this stuff. I haven't added the aloe vera to it but it is good especially when you mix it with your DC.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jan 5, 2010)

Coming in to say hello... Checking in. Right now since it is cold here in okc 15 degree weather ive been wigging. 

Here a great video to watch:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLbOakinYOM&feature=PlayList&p=6D78396505EEDA59&index=15


----------



## plastic (Jan 5, 2010)

Chameleonchick said:


> how have you all been styling your TWA daily, this question is more so directed to daily or every other day cowashers.



i finger style it / spray it with water and glycerin and water mix and apply mouuse on top


----------



## asirek (Jan 8, 2010)

Here is my starting point.  January 8, 2010.  About half and inch all over.  Here I grow.  

I am K.I.S.S., co-wash every other day (I work out), olive oil, jojoba oil, Mega Tek and once my ends are long enough I will be hiding them!  Never comb, hardly brush and only with a Denman in the shower.  Nightly massages and silk pillowcase.


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Jan 9, 2010)

Chameleonchick said:


> how have you all been styling your TWA daily, this question is more so directed to daily or every other day cowashers.



I add clip and pull up the sides or add little barrettes to jazz it up a bit, headbands, etc. Here are some pictures of my styles. I have two strand twists right now


----------



## nubiennze (Jan 9, 2010)

Sooo in...I'm also doing the braid challenge so my regi is basically a very loose interpretation of C&G:

- moisturize/massage nightly w/ glycerin mix
- seal twice weekly w/ shea butter mix
- cleanse scalp once weekly w/ aloe vera witch hazel toner (Thayer's)
- baggy once monthly (assuming I can figure out how to do so with braids installed) overnight w/ hot oil mix
- poo/DC once monthly w/ AO Jojoba & Aloe and homemade avocado & yogurt DC

I'm about to install cornrows for some experimental extensions look as soon as I can get up the motivation to do so, lol...preferably within the next few hours...I plan to keep those for 3-4 weeks then install yarn twists, which I will "touch up" (edges only) monthly and reinstall every 8 weeks or so.

ETA: Starting pics now attached.


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Jan 9, 2010)

Ok guys,

Here is a picture of my first attempt at braids. I'm so happy.
I don't thing I'm getting growth so I thing I'm going to start drinking more water and more workouts (besides wii fit). Maybe take a vitamin.
I was thinking about wearing wigs but I'm in love with my hair and my curls, I don't want to hide them.

I'll be back soon with more updates


----------



## naturallgurl (Jan 11, 2010)

please add me, i dont know how to post pics yet


----------



## Taina (Jan 11, 2010)

naturallgurl said:


> please add me, i dont know how to post pics yet


I added you to the challenge. I post a tutorial on how to post pictures, is in second or third page in this thread.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 11, 2010)

im still around. i am loving my hair more and more each day. and it grows very nicely but i have decided to continue with co washing everyday and wearing my 'fro out and not doing ps so i dont know if that will mess with my retention or not.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi ladies... I just wanted to pop in and give an encouraging word... see my sig below... I BCed in 2006 and now I'm at MBL. Just wanted to say that if you stick with it and keep trying when setbacks happen (and they WILL) then you can reach your goals!


----------



## Taina (Jan 11, 2010)

chebaby said:


> im still around. i am loving my hair more and more each day. and it grows very nicely but i have decided to continue with co washing everyday and wearing my 'fro out and not doing ps so i dont know if that will mess with my retention or not.


I don't think so. I'm weating my hair out since BC and my hair is beeing growing. I actually don't wanna have braid or sews (first because i dn't like them) because i want to know my hair since th ebegining, i believe is going to be easier for me to manage it when it reach to certain lenght, if i know it since now.

LadyPaniolo Thanks, your hair is beautiful and is such an inspiration too =)


----------



## Deszdamona (Jan 11, 2010)

6mth update ladies.


----------



## makeupgirl (Jan 11, 2010)

checking in.  Hello ladies.  

I'm still wigging it.  I've found some lace front wigs that I can wear to work.  My hair is now 3 inches.  It's freezing cold in VA and it's by far the coldest winter ever not to mention the worst sinus season, so I can't co-wash on a daily basis.  So I can only do a weekly co-wash and I'm in a baggy challenge so my scalp is itchy but I know what to do for the itchies.  I'm taking biotin 5000mcg and multi-vitamin and trying to drink close to 1/2 gallon of water.  My goal, Lord willing is to still grow my hair out straight shoulder length by December.  That way I'll have some length to my hair when I graduate from college.  Well, Golden Girls is on.  See ya later.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 11, 2010)

stoopid qu but what is a TWA?


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello Ladies!!!  Checking in.  I have gotten a lot of growth the last month with my braids (1/2 inch in 3 weeks).  They have also kept me from doing something stupid like picking up a pair of scissors to even my hair out or cut it out of frustration.  I am just waiting this whole thing out.  I know that my hair will grow.  I just have to give it time. 

I will check in again next month when I take the braids down and post pics.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Jan 11, 2010)

Teenie Weenie Afro - TWA



stellagirl76 said:


> stoopid qu but what is a TWA?


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 11, 2010)

chebaby said:


> im still around. i am loving my hair more and more each day. and it grows very nicely but i have decided to continue with co washing everyday and wearing my 'fro out and not doing ps so i dont know if that will mess with my retention or not.



How long have you been doing that? How has it been working for you? Co washing is so much easier for me, but if I have to PS more then I will.


----------



## KinkyRed (Jan 12, 2010)

I bc'd on 12/4/09. Here's my one month progess pics. I have a KISS routine:
Cowash every other day
Use Almond Oil and Aloe Vera for Spritz Daily
Protein every 6 weeks
Cantu shea butter as leave in daily[/


----------



## plastic (Jan 12, 2010)

yesterday was the first day of my vitamin intake .. i plan to start chlorella .. but i plan to do that on the weekend seeing as some people have gotten ill from it


----------



## Addy3010 (Jan 12, 2010)

i never posted my starting pics so here they are as of today.

Well my um "regimen" is:

Cowashing daily/every other day with suave, giovanni silk smooth deep moisture.
I use LeKair/Lustrasilk cholestrol for deep conditioning/weekly
I was using kccc but not so much anymore
I use giovanni direct leave in and Jane Carter nourish spray leaving
Use oil to seal ends and sometimes do oil rinses

I do a cold rinse on my hair at the end of every wash.

I do protein treatments when ever i feel like my hair needs it.


I also shampoo with sulfate free cone free products when needed.

Thats it for now.

I am so happy that i am starting to become in tune with my hair/body. 

Right side






Left side (not sure why this one is so big but oh well get up close and personal with my head) 





Top





Back- (best shot i could get...lol)











Man it looks so much better in pics than it does to me in person....i never understood hairnorexia until now.


----------



## KinkyRed (Jan 13, 2010)

*Addie3010,* your hair looks cute! Everybody's twa is shaped so nice. Mine is all out of order..Maybe I should get someone to shape up the back..

btw vitamins I'm taking are:

Cod Liver Oil
Fish Oil
Garlic Pills
Be Beautiful
Evening Primrose
Multi vitamins
D3

My nails seem to have grown really fast..Hair..meh not so much


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey Gals, checking in on everyone. I am starting to get frustrated with the whole shampoo thing. I tried a 98% natural shampoo and I still have the extreme dryness after shampooing. Guess my hair hair does not like shampoo period. Maybe I should cut back on the shampoo washes to once every two weeks. What do you all think?


----------



## Addy3010 (Jan 13, 2010)

OhSoOthentik said:


> Hey Gals, checking in on everyone. I am starting to get frustrated with the whole shampoo thing. I tried a 98% natural shampoo and I still have the extreme dryness after shampooing. Guess my hair hair does not like shampoo period. Maybe I should cut back on the shampoo washes to once every two weeks. What do you all think?




I had a shampoo issue but it was me not doing it enough....I was cowahing daily and applying leave INS and oils and just forgot...then I waswondering why my hair was acting weird....
I have u tried the kccc come clean it's really gently and I don't even have to rinse and repeat.
I don't know what types of products u use ( heavy/light) but I would cut back especially if u not getting the results u want.
Hth


----------



## jry2lnghair (Jan 13, 2010)

Please add me.  I will add my pic's and regi later today.


----------



## abbygirl (Jan 13, 2010)

my pictures are attached. 
my regimen is 
co-wash everyday/every two days with tresemme conditioners 
my leave-in is usually the conditioner i co-wash with 
I seal moisture with olive oil, castor oil or Shea butter

deep condition every week with Aubrey organics HSR
deep condition every month with Rhassoul Clay/block

i do not get build up from daily co-washing  so i do not shampoo regularly, if i do, i use a black soap or a shampoo bar.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Jan 13, 2010)

oh my hair is longer than three inches, never mind


----------



## jry2lnghair (Jan 13, 2010)

*BC 12/09*

My regi are;

Cowash once a week
deep condition once a week
protein treatment once a month
Shampoo once a month
seal with coconut oil and castro oil

take multi vitamins
fish oil
exercise 3 - 5x a week
and try to eat healthy
trying to drink more water


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Jan 13, 2010)

Addy3010 said:


> I had a shampoo issue but it was me not doing it enough....I was cowahing daily and applying leave INS and oils and just forgot...then I waswondering why my hair was acting weird....
> I have u tried the kccc come clean it's really gently and I don't even have to rinse and repeat.
> I don't know what types of products u use ( heavy/light) but I would cut back especially if u not getting the results u want.
> Hth



I was using V05 moisturizing shampoo and anti-breakage shampoo once a week. On Sunday I tried Burt's Bees Super Shiny Grapefruit & Sugar Beet Shampoo. It has a lot of great ingredients and no sulfates but I still had the dryness. So I think now I will try to dilute the shampoo. 

BTW I still am doing my co washes and moisturizing daily 
I have started wearing two strand twists nore often so I dont have to go out with wet hair as much. I love them.


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Jan 13, 2010)

jry2lnghair said:


> My regi are;
> 
> Cowash once a week
> deep condition once a week
> ...




Very pretty picture in your attachment


----------



## shinyblackhair (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello Ladies!

I would like to join this challenge!

My regimen is that I co-wash anywhere from 2-3x per week. I shampoo 1x per week with either Organix Tea Tree Mint shampoo or I'll throw some baking soda into a VO5 conditioner (I've only done this 2x so far).

I use leave ins and moisturize like crazy. Some things I use are: shea butter and coconut oil (those are staples for me), Hawaiin Silky 14 in 1, Luster curl spray (basically a glycerine spray). Cantu Shea butter leave in. Sometimes I'll use my V05 Strawberries and Cream moisture milk as a leave in.

I deep condition 1-2x per week with ORS Replenshing or Silk Elements Intense Moisturizing Treatment.

I'll be adding ACV rinses and EVOO to my reggie soon. I'll also be adding AphoGee 2 minute Reconstructer bi-weekly as well.

I know we don't have to have a real "goal" in mind except growth, but I would like to attain shoulder length on my anniversary of my BC.

Here are my BC pics attached below. If you'd like to see my most recent pics, please check out my albums in my profile. Thanks.


----------



## Taina (Jan 14, 2010)

OhSoOthentik said:


> Hey Gals, checking in on everyone. I am starting to get frustrated with the whole shampoo thing. I tried a 98% natural shampoo and I still have the extreme dryness after shampooing. Guess my hair hair does not like shampoo period. Maybe I should cut back on the shampoo washes to once every two weeks. What do you all think?


I suggest you do it, my hair hates sahampoos as well, it feels dry and fuzzy when i use it, so i just shampoo my hair when i feel itchy scalp, or when i use a heavy product that could stick to my hair.

Now that i cou-wash daily, my hair is softer.


----------



## Clink (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm new to this so I really dont have a regimen yet...

-I co wash once every week or two
-I only shampoo when my hair feels dirty and then I follow with an ACV rinse.
-I moisturize my scalp when it feels tight or dry.
-I massage my scalp randomly
-I'm alternate between Doo Gro Mega Thick Grow Oil, Shea Butter and Coconut oil to moisturize.
- I co wash with Suave Coconut Conditioner
- DC with some random cholesterol conditioner mixed with hot oil treatment.
- I've been taking Nature's Bounty Hair, Skin and Nails Vitamins for a couple weeks now.

I cant take any pictures right now because I'm weaved up but my natural hair is roughly 2-3 inches long. I will definitely post pics in March.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Jan 16, 2010)

Checking in with you ladies to see how everyone is doing.  I have been wearing half wigs ans co-washing 3-4 times a week with TJ NourishSpa condish.  Easy peasy!


----------



## robot. (Jan 16, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Hi ladies... I just wanted to pop in and give an encouraging word... see my sig below... I BCed in 2006 and now I'm at MBL. Just wanted to say that if you stick with it and keep trying when setbacks happen (and they WILL) then you can reach your goals!



Aw, thanks for stopping in LadyPaniolo! You are a great encouragement!


----------



## robot. (Jan 16, 2010)

And Addy, you are such a BEAUTY! Your skin is perfect and you have a gorgeous face.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 16, 2010)

OhSoOthentik said:


> Hey Gals, checking in on everyone. I am starting to get frustrated with the whole shampoo thing. I tried a 98% natural shampoo and I still have the extreme dryness after shampooing. Guess my hair hair does not like shampoo period. Maybe I should cut back on the shampoo washes to once every two weeks. What do you all think?


 Every last natural shampoo that i have tried has dried my hair out.
I used one last night,and my hair felt like straw.
I went over it with my ole Aphogee moisturizing shampoo,and it made my hair feel so good,i shampooed again
I don't shampoo much,but i'm going back to this stuff for when i do.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 16, 2010)

Taina your hair is really growing!!


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 16, 2010)

shinyblackhair,you look beautiful!
may i ask what lipstick you are wearing?Its so pretty on you!


----------



## Seeking8Rights (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello everyone!

Yesterday I did my second BC, but this time around I'm ready for the journey.

I plan on cowashing every other day (I did this last time and my hair thrived) with various conditioners.  I have a cabinet full of stuff, so I'm going to use them up. The current conditioner is ManeNTail mixed with Biolage Cera Repair.

Current leave-in is applying a pea size Carol's Daughter intense condition cream, followed by coconut oil and Amla oil.  

For styling:  Uncle Funky's Daughter Curl Magic, Uncle Funky's Good Hair, curl gel (glycerin is the main ingredient).

I also plan on continuing my salon visits with my stylist Maya Smith owner of The HoneyComb.  Maya is all about natural hair, so she is my primary support.  Ladies if you are in Germany (near Ramstein), The HoneyComb is a MUST - Maya is the truth!  **i had to do my shot out**  

As you can see, there are some areas that still are relaxed, but I'll be letting Maya snip those off.  I am ready for the flourish!


----------



## robot. (Jan 17, 2010)

hey, everyone.  quick update: i just got senegalese twists and plan to keep them in as long as i can stand (8-10 weeks, if not longer), so obviously my regimen has changed. i'm washing with a dry shampoo every two weeks and using a braid spray every other day and nothing else. i'm dropping my silica for now to probably one pill whenever i remember.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm currently in senegalese twist as well.  I am already wanting to take them down (it's been 5 weeks), but I'm getting so much growth from them so I keep telling myself no.  I used dry shampoo at the beginning, but now I'm washing them.  I use braid spray as well. I think you'll like them though.




ROBOTxcore said:


> hey, everyone.  quick update: i just got senegalese twists and plan to keep them in as long as i can stand (8-10 weeks, if not longer), so obviously my regimen has changed. i'm washing with a dry shampoo every two weeks and using a braid spray every other day and nothing else. i'm dropping my silica for now to probably one pill whenever i remember.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Jan 17, 2010)

My hair hates shampoo!  I co-wash a lot.  I only use shampoo once a month because it just dries out my hair so much.  I also dilute it with water.



OhSoOthentik said:


> Hey Gals, checking in on everyone. I am starting to get frustrated with the whole shampoo thing. I tried a 98% natural shampoo and I still have the extreme dryness after shampooing. Guess my hair hair does not like shampoo period. Maybe I should cut back on the shampoo washes to once every two weeks. What do you all think?


----------



## Taina (Jan 17, 2010)

ladybeesrch said:


> shinyblackhair,you look beautiful!
> may i ask what lipstick you are wearing?Its so pretty on you!


Yep i'm happy i will be protecting styling for now on


----------



## cocoaluv (Jan 21, 2010)

Bump. Hows it going ladies?


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Jan 22, 2010)

a_shoe_6307 said:


> My hair hates shampoo!  I co-wash a lot.  I only use shampoo once a month because it just dries out my hair so much.  I also dilute it with water.




I think I am going to go the same route. I am going to definately cut down on the shampoo usage and dilute it when I do use it. I was thinking of maybe mixing a little conditioner with it.


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Jan 22, 2010)

I have been wearing very small two strand twist for about 2-3 weeks now. I am thinking about putting some kinky twist in my hair so I can have a different look for a little while. I dont know. Last time I installed some kinky twist I only left them in for three days because I started to miss my curls. 

I also have finally started working out. Actually I am about to go to the gym now. I am happy with my growth so far, and still having fun on my HHJ. Hope all of you ladies are well.


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Jan 22, 2010)

Just measured my two strand twists. I am up to 3.5inches


----------



## MisSweeTiera (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok I'm super late but I BC'd in December and just joined this month, so I have a twa. I don't really have a regimen right now but what I do is, co wash like almost every 3 days or when my scalp starts to itch, no poos, I just usually spritz my wash n' go each day, I use jojoba, grape seed, and olive oils. No staples, vo5 and suave humectant. I try and clarify once a week, and I haven't gotten the right DC yet so yeah . I detangle once a week and used kinky curly not today after each wash, and I think that's about it 

Here's my starting pics sort of I think I took them in December not sure, but I'll post a pic I took this past week as well.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jan 22, 2010)

I wanna take out my braids tonight, do a deep condition and rebraid tomorrow...:S We'll see...They have been in since the 19th so a few days over a month. 

Or I may just wash the braids (which I have been doing) and call it a day. I miss my hair...


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Jan 23, 2010)

song_of_serenity said:


> *I wanna take out my braids tonight*, do a deep condition and rebraid tomorrow...:S We'll see...They have been in since the 19th so a few days over a month.
> 
> Or I may just wash the braids (which I have been doing) and call it a day. *I miss my hair*...



ME TOO!  But I promised myself (and the person who paid for them) I would keep them in until Feb. 1 at least (7 weeks).  But I am dying to take them out, but then I feel bad because I always get my hair braided and then take them out like 2-3 weeks later.


----------



## jazii (Jan 23, 2010)

a_shoe_6307 said:


> ME TOO!  But I promised myself (and the person who paid for them) I would keep them in until Feb. 1 at least (7 weeks).  But I am dying to take them out, but then I feel bad because I always get my hair braided and then take them out like 2-3 weeks later.





haha. I do the same thing. But thank God my cousin does it for free! she is starting to complain though. I never leave them for more than 4 weeks. Then I want them back a week later when my hair becomes unmanageable


----------



## MaintaintheSexy (Jan 23, 2010)

Im in. I just BC today and it was very liberating and encouraging. I am now am on the path to healthy, long hair. I will post my regimen later.

It is July and I want to share an update on my hair. I wear a sew in weave as a protective and "growing" style. I've been doing this since the beginning of the year. I install my weave approximately every 6-8 weeks I moisturize my hair underneath with Infusium 23 a few times during the week, (not exactly everyday maybe thats not good, i don't know, LOL) and I also oil my scalp with castor oil (the laxative kind) every few days. I use alter ego scalp tonic, I add the castor oil to this. I am interested in trying Jamaican Castor Oil since I heard it penetrates and works more effectively. My hair is growing in nicely. As far as my edges are concerned, I make it my business that the weaves is not sewn tightly around the hairline and I apply Megatek or castor oil every day, twice a day. Iv'e gone from a TWA to under ear length. It grows at a steady pace. I did slip up and perm the front because I was desperate to see how much it has grown. This happened to me before and it caused a major setback. My hair is natural and I anticipate that by December it will be even longer and by next year beyond shoulder length. I will keep you updated. Im sorry I don't have pics.

It is now November and my hair is now at my neck. It has thickened up substantially and my edges have come about 90%. Please note that i do not wear weaves as a protective style anymore. Why? It wasn't too good on my edges and my hair was not as healthy as it could be. Plus I wanted to take control of my own hair and not rely on or pay a stylist. So in August, I began to wear wigs. I don't have a specific brand that I buy, I just pick out whichever one looks good. I wash my hair twice a week, but I will be reverting to once a week as I learn more about how to care for natural hair. I anticipate that I'll be at my shoulders by April. I am undecided on how I am going to style it because I don't really like the wigs because Im so eager to wear my real hair after wearing weaves for the past five years. So now that I see an improvement, I am feigning LOL.

My Regimen (So far):

***WASH DAY***
   Detangle with Olive Oil or Coconut Oil
   Elasta QP Shampoo 
   Bone Marrow Deep Treatment
   Cream of Nature Ultra Moisturizing Conditioner
   Aphogee Protein Two Step Treatment (here and there)

**DAILY MOISTURE**
  Infusium 23 Leave In or S CURL 
  MIXED with JBCO, Megatek, MTG

OR

Organic Root Stimulator Carrot Oil

**TEMPLE AND NAPE AREAS**
  Monistat Cream or Megatek


----------



## Determined22 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey ladies,

So far I've been doing 2-strand twists & just pining them up for work or other events.  I may also try installing my own kinky twists in a few weeks, just for a different look.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi everyone, I absolutely know what ya'll mean about missing your hair. I redid my yarn braids on Christmas Eve. Took me three days so I didn't finish til like that Sunday so I've had my hair braided for ALMOST a month. But all this look at hair, and seeing a glimpse of my hair while re-braiding has got me itching to run conditioner thru my hair and detangle. Give my love a much needed full head DC. I miss my hair soooo much, but I am trying to keep it protected with this unpredictable winter Tx is having.


----------



## shinyblackhair (Jan 23, 2010)

ladybeesrch said:


> shinyblackhair,you look beautiful!
> may i ask what lipstick you are wearing?Its so pretty on you!


 
lol...sorry I didn't see this till now. I think I'm wearing MAC lipstick called Up the Amp.


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Jan 25, 2010)

I did my first blow out last night. This was a trial run. I was so nervous! But here it is you all. I just did this on a whim after my wash last night. Sorry the pictures aren't really good. This was totally unplanned and I was in bedtime mode

What do you all usually moisturize your hair with after a blowout? I ended up just moisturizing my ends with Cantu Shea Butter and put in plaits to sleep in. Since Cantu has a water base I know I will have some reversion when I take my scarf off later.


----------



## DaR3alM3 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi- I would like to join. Been lurking for a few months and decided to pony the cash. I BC'ed officially on 8/15/09, I had to go back and do a second trim to get it right on 8/29/09. I was left with about a quarter of an inch lowboy.







Latest pic





I moisturize 2x a day with my homemade spritz. DC at least 1x week with Lekair cholesterol or more recently coconut oil. Sometimes I may baggy for at least an hour if I feel it's really dry. Once a week I use MTG, usually in the middle of the week. I shampoo every two weeks and cowash 1x week. I'm using Silk Elements poo/condish. I seal with shealoe or sometimes Black Castor Oil.


----------



## Taina (Jan 25, 2010)

OhSoOthentik said:


> I have been wearing very small two strand twist for about 2-3 weeks now. I am thinking about putting some kinky twist in my hair so I can have a different look for a little while. I dont know. Last time I installed some kinky twist I only left them in for three days because I started to miss my curls.
> 
> I also have finally started working out. Actually I am about to go to the gym now. I am happy with my growth so far, and still having fun on my HHJ. Hope all of you ladies are well.


Can you upload a picture with your 2 strans twist? I want to start braidng my hair for a semi-low manipulation regimine, and i don't really know how to braid, and i want to have an idea on how they look on short hair, as all the tutorial i saw in Youtube are from long haired ladies.

Yesterday i dye my hair black, and flat ironed it just to see the progress. The back is growing really nicely, but i don't know what to do with the top and sides, they are growing but so slow . What do you recommend guys?


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Jan 25, 2010)

I want to know this too!



Taina said:


> Can you upload a picture with your 2 strans twist? I want to start braidng my hair for a semi-low manipulation regimine, and i don't really know how to braid, and* i want to have an idea on how they look on short hair*, as all the tutorial i saw in Youtube are from long haired ladies.
> 
> Yesterday i dye my hair black, and flat ironed it just to see the progress. The back is growing really nicely, but i don't know what to do with the top and sides, they are growing but so slow . What do you recommend guys?


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Jan 25, 2010)

Jazii I broke down and took them down.  I was missing my hair too much!  On the up side I got a inch of growth (unstretched).  I will have to wait until I straighten before I can see how much it really grew.


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Jan 25, 2010)

Taina said:


> Can you upload a picture with your 2 strans twist? I want to start braidng my hair for a semi-low manipulation regimine, and i don't really know how to braid, and i want to have an idea on how they look on short hair, as all the tutorial i saw in Youtube are from long haired ladies.
> 
> Yesterday i dye my hair black, and flat ironed it just to see the progress. The back is growing really nicely, but i don't know what to do with the top and sides, they are growing but so slow . What do you recommend guys?


 
I will upload the pictures after class tomorrow morning (sorry I am at work right now and I work 1900-0700). Anyway, hopefully they will help. I think they look great on short hair. 

I know what u mean about the growth issue. It seems like my back and front are growing faster than the crown for me, and honestly I dont know what to do about it other than continue my healthy hair practices and be patient. Maybe I will try massages. Are you doing scalp massages?


----------



## Taina (Jan 25, 2010)

OhSoOthentik said:


> I will upload the pictures after class tomorrow morning (sorry I am at work right now and I work 1900-0700). Anyway, hopefully they will help. I think they look great on short hair.
> 
> I know what u mean about the growth issue. It seems like my back and front are growing faster than the crown for me, and honestly I dont know what to do about it other than continue my healthy hair practices and be patient. Maybe I will try massages. Are you doing scalp massages?


I have to say i'm too lazy for that  but i'm applying Moe Grow in the front  i will have to do it every nite to notice something, and i will start massages whe apply it


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Jan 25, 2010)

Taina said:


> I have to say i'm too lazy for that  but i'm applying Moe Grow in the front i will have to do it every nite to notice something, and i will start massages whe apply it


 

See we are in the same boat. I just dont feel like doing my own massages, and I feel like I dont do it right or something. Maybe I should get one of those scalp massagers I have heard about. Oh well, I am not going to worry about it too much because the growth isnt too far off from the rest of my head for now. I am more concerned about single strand knots right now.


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Jan 26, 2010)

Here are the pictures of my two strand twists Ladies. In the first two pictures I actually was retwisting and making them smaller so they would last longer. Then in the last two pictures are the finished product. I like to pin them up and do different things. So in the last picture I twisted my twist up in the front and added barrettes. Hope this helps you all. If you have any more questions let me know


----------



## Taina (Jan 26, 2010)

Pretty nice, thanks for posting them! I will try it when i wash my hair again ^^


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Jan 26, 2010)

Taina said:


> Pretty nice, thanks for posting them! I will try it when i wash my hair again ^^



What products are you going to use to do your twist Taina?


----------



## DigitalRain (Jan 26, 2010)

I'd like to join too!! Brand new twa that I can't wait to grow out. Don't have a regime yet though.


----------



## jetbeauty09 (Jan 26, 2010)

Taina said:


> Can you upload a picture with your 2 strans twist? I want to start braidng my hair for a semi-low manipulation regimine, and i don't really know how to braid, and i want to have an idea on how they look on short hair, as all the tutorial i saw in Youtube are from long haired ladies.
> 
> Yesterday i dye my hair black, and flat ironed it just to see the progress. The back is growing really nicely, but i don't know what to do with the top and sides, they are growing but so slow . What do you recommend guys?


 
I saw alot of retention w/a low manip. reggie. I wore 2 strand twists under wigs 90-95% of the time from Oct 09-Dec 09, moisturized twice daily and sealed, DC up to twice a week. Try and up the DCing and cowashing (in twists), that always makes my hair stronger and I seem to retain more length b/c I'm babying my hair.


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Jan 27, 2010)

jetbeauty09 said:


> I saw alot of retention w/a low manip. reggie. I wore 2 strand twists under wigs 90-95% of the time from Oct 09-Dec 09, moisturized twice daily and sealed, DC up to twice a week. Try and up the DCing and cowashing (in twists), that always makes my hair stronger and I seem to retain more length b/c I'm babying my hair.




Great tips. You have had a lot of retention. Love it


----------



## kittykhat (Jan 27, 2010)

Oooo! I want to join because I'm doing a BC this week. I have been doing minichops since transitioning for 4 months. So i have like 2 inches of ng. And I have been cutting in patches. Lol. I cut all my bangs off and now I have to always wear a headband or I'll look stupid. Lol.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jan 27, 2010)

I didn't cave and take my braids out but I will soon. GRR!!!


----------



## Taina (Jan 27, 2010)

OhSoOthentik said:


> What products are you going to use to do your twist Taina?


oh i don't knoe i have to use something different than my leave in/moisturizer. What do you normally use?


----------



## Taina (Jan 27, 2010)

jetbeauty09 said:


> I saw alot of retention w/a low manip. reggie. I wore 2 strand twists under wigs 90-95% of the time from Oct 09-Dec 09, moisturized twice daily and sealed, DC up to twice a week. Try and up the DCing and cowashing (in twists), that always makes my hair stronger and I seem to retain more length b/c I'm babying my hair.


Great tips, thanks for let us know.


----------



## Melaysia (Jan 27, 2010)

I want to join, I just did my 3rd big chop. Last relaxer was in September '09, did the big chop a month later. This will be fun to see everybody's progression.

I co-wash every other day alternating conditioners, favorite being V05's Tea Therapy with Blackberries and Sage, smells so good. I moisturize EVERY SINGLE DAY using Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine L/I conditioner. I also use Blue Magic Coconut Oil hair conditioner on my hair (hey it may be a LHCF no-no but it works for me). For coil definition, I have 4 gels in rotation (L.A Looks Wet look gel, Eco-styler gel, Smooth & Shine styling gel - meant to get the curl activator but oh well, I work with what I got and I also use Fruit of the earth aloe vera gel. I pretty much do wash n gos. No heat, no color for the first 18 months. So far, conditioning every other day has made my hair softer and my curls clump. I shampoo and deep condition every 1.5 to 2 weeks. I'm on a mission to grow. So I pretty much k.i.s.s. and besides wetting and moisturing my hair daily, I stay out of it.

My 3rd big chop, most recent pic:

















Don't mind the robe, I was just chillin around the house.


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Jan 27, 2010)

Taina said:


> oh i don't knoe i have to use something different than my leave in/moisturizer. What do you normally use?



I think we are similar in that we both have several different textures in our hair. I know for myself personally if I just use moisturizer my hair would not last very long, So I use my cantu leave in and eco-styler gel. and I just use my oil, water, conditioner homemade spray while I have the twist in.


----------



## cocoaluv (Jan 27, 2010)

I am so bad. I took out hte whole back row of my Kinky twists............I miss my hair so much but I am not ready to wear my hair out yet.


----------



## Tif392002 (Jan 27, 2010)

checking in!


----------



## LongTimeComing (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok I need to get in on this I just bc'd a couple of days ago and have maybe 1" of hair stretched.... 


So how are you ladies getting the curl definition? Is it the gel? Wash n go? Exactly what is a wash n go? I'm confused, because I know I shouldn't be going out with naked hair.


----------



## kittykhat (Jan 29, 2010)

Guys! I BCed!!! I'm sooo excited. I'm a little shy about it though....Lol.


----------



## plastic (Jan 29, 2010)

my hair doesn't seem to be growing .. but i think it is . I'm not stretching for length until my 3 month anniversary.


----------



## Taina (Jan 29, 2010)

Of course it is growig, but at the beginning we can not notice it, it was the same with me.


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Jan 30, 2010)

msdr said:


> Ok I need to get in on this I just bc'd a couple of days ago and have maybe 1" of hair stretched....
> 
> 
> So how are you ladies getting the curl definition? Is it the gel? Wash n go? Exactly what is a wash n go? I'm confused, because I know I shouldn't be going out with naked hair.


 
There are lots of products you can use to get curl definition. It will all boil down to works for you. But I think in general lots start with doing a co-wash, then adding moisturizer to the hair (without doing lots of manipulating, ie: combing, brushing, picking out the hair etc.). For myself, I do my co-wash with V05 moisture milks conditioner, sometimes I just leave it in and add some oil to my hair and keep it moving. Also sometimes I use Cantu Shea Butter leave in. Some people do use gel (IC Fantasia, Aloe Vera gel, Eco Styler), and also some people use S-Curl, StaFroSoft, Wave Nouveau, Care Free Curl activators and similiar products. I hope you find something that works for you. Keep us posted!


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Jan 30, 2010)

Taina said:


> Can you upload a picture with your 2 strans twist? I want to start braidng my hair for a semi-low manipulation regimine, and i don't really know how to braid, and i want to have an idea on how they look on short hair, as all the tutorial i saw in Youtube are from long haired ladies.
> 
> Yesterday i dye my hair black, and flat ironed it just to see the progress. The back is growing really nicely, but i don't know what to do with the top and sides, they are growing but so slow . What do you recommend guys?




Here is a set of two strand twist I did on a co-worker who also has a twa. I think they look great on her!


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Jan 30, 2010)

I am making some progress, Ladies. Check out my first puff. It's stingy now but we will check on it in a few months to see progress


----------



## Clink (Jan 31, 2010)

I found a pic I took right before I got my two strands done.


----------



## Coil Tresses (Feb 1, 2010)

I shaved all of my hair off last month. I have 1/2" growth thus far. I will keep it all natural without chemicals. I was natural before. So, I'm in with the TWA grow out challenge 2010. I have no pic thus far, I will post my fresh shave last month and this month along with what I am doing, once I can obscure my face.


----------



## Taina (Feb 1, 2010)

Ladies i got braids today! i did it myself, they are not perfect but is my first time and i just wanted a protective style for a couple of weeks so is gonna work. I took some pictures but is late and i'm about to sleep. Anyway, my inspiration was Sooz, from theAs If show. Here's a picture. I just got red and black tho.
I'll post my pics tomorrow ...well in a couple of hours.


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 1, 2010)

CHECKING IN- My hair is still under my sew in. I will do a length pic in March when I take out my sew in..


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Feb 1, 2010)

I'd love to join.  I'm going crazy with the length of my hair and can't wait until it grows in. .. 

My reggie - 

Cowash daily w/ Pantene R&N mask
Apply castor oil to scalp nightly
Moisturize with Elasta QP Recovery Oil Moisturizer nightly
Sleep in my satin scarf
Take Phyto Phytophanere Dietary Supplement - Hair & Nails Daily

My pics are attached.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello Ladies!  Just checking.  I took out my braids last week and guess what I found out???  I can but my hair in a mini ponytail now.  I could not do this in mid-Dec. when I first got my braids installed.  I cannot even believe it.  I'm not sure how much my hair has really grown because I'm on personal no heat for 2 months challenge and my times is up in 2 weeks.  I might not even straighten now to think of it and may not length check until March (when we do updates) since I've been half-wigging as of late and I'm loving it.  I will let you guys know more when I decide.  Happy Growing Ladies!!!


----------



## Taina (Feb 1, 2010)

nice to hear that!!!! congrats 
i installed myt braids yesterday, they r too lose, i dont think they will las too much buuuut ill be low mani even when i take them out


----------



## Taina (Feb 1, 2010)

nice to hear that!!!! congrats 
i installed myt braids yesterday, they r too lose, i dont think they will las too much buuuut ill be low mani even when i take them out


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Feb 2, 2010)

Taina, when are u going to post pictures of your braids?


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Checking in.

Ive tried some new things but I think I need to slow down a little on jumping on these bandwagons.

I think I'm putting in to much protein in my hair cause it feels all dry. So now I'm trying the AO honey suckle rose for moister.

Does any here do a ACV rinse? I did one and I didn't like it so I think I may be doing it wrong. I diluted it with water and olive oil but I didn't like the smell so much and it left my hair Sooooooo dry. I think my hair was ready to leave me after that experiment.

Hope all is well with you all!!!


----------



## Taina (Feb 2, 2010)

OhSoOthentik said:


> Taina, when are u going to post pictures of your braids?


Sorry i was so busy yesterday, it was my DH b-day *.*
Well, here you have, i insist they are not that good, they are looser than what i wanted but it was my first time doing them and actually wearing them. Even they are loose i had a headache yesterday  

Here, doing them. My neck was hurting like crazy!!!






As you can see, this side is better. Learning by doing!!! 





My face!! it was 4am so i was sleepy and tired.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Feb 3, 2010)

Took my braids out! My hair is SOO thick! I mean it was already but while it grew a* bit *(probably half inch or so) I'm pleased.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Feb 4, 2010)

Just a quick question:

Do you all experience any breakage?  I notice the past few days like 2 or 3 small, tiny pieces of hair after I moisturize my hair that comes out with the shed hairs.  I know it's breakage because it is to small to be anything else. 

Am I being paranoid and freaking out for no reason???   We're talking like little very small pieces (like millimeters small), maybe 2 or 3  day.

I guess now that I can see my hair growing I just want to keep all of it and may be obsessing a little since these past 2 weeks have been the first time I've seen my hair in 2 months. erplexed

Sorry so long...


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Feb 4, 2010)

Congrats on the extra thickness and the growth.  I noticed that too after I took my braids out.  I was a little overwhelmed because it took me back to 2 years ago when my hair was long and it use to take me an hour to detangle in the shower (the reason for me cutting my hair in the first place).  



song_of_serenity said:


> Took my braids out! My hair is SOO thick! I mean it was already but while it grew a* bit *(probably half inch or so) I'm pleased.


----------



## determined_to_grow (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm loving this thread....


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Feb 4, 2010)

Taina said:


> Sorry i was so busy yesterday, it was my DH b-day *.*
> Well, here you have, i insist they are not that good, they are looser than what i wanted but it was my first time doing them and actually wearing them. Even they are loose i had a headache yesterday
> 
> 
> ...



I felt the same way about my kinky twists when I did my first install. Practice makes perfect


----------



## DaR3alM3 (Feb 4, 2010)

checking in, I have lil plaits (no extension, can't get them in right) in my hair right now, my plan is to leave them in for maybe two to three weeks then remove them. I wear a wig during the day until come home then walk around here with these lil plaits all over  my head. My hair is growing so slowwwww. I swear when i was relaxed my hair grew faster. When I used to go to the salon to maintain the short style I had she always had to trim cause it was growing back so fast. I dunno. i sit here thinkin that I want these two weeks to fly by cause i plan to flat Iron this stuff and take alook at my ends.


----------



## Taina (Feb 5, 2010)

DaR3alM3 said:


> checking in, I have lil plaits (no extension, can't get them in right) in my hair right now, my plan is to leave them in for maybe two to three weeks then remove them. I wear a wig during the day until come home then walk around here with these lil plaits all over  my head. My hair is growing so slowwwww. *I swear when i was relaxed my hair grew faster. When I used to go to the salon to maintain the short style I had she always had to trim cause it was growing back so fast.* I dunno. i sit here thinkin that I want these two weeks to fly by cause i plan to flat Iron this stuff and take alook at my ends.


i totally understan you! 2009 my hair was growing like weed, i had ti trim every 2 or 3 weeks to maintain the style i had, now is like taking forever.


----------



## Coil Tresses (Feb 5, 2010)

Add me to the challenge Taina, Thanks.

1. Shaved all of my hair off December 17, 2009. I started off as in the pic ultra bald. 
2. Currently I co-wash 1-2 times daily, poo once a week.







​


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Feb 5, 2010)

I am still here ladies! These last few weeks I have been doing low manipulation styles! I have KCC in my hair now so my next wash and deep condition will be Sunday!


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Feb 6, 2010)

I have gone back to daily co-washes for now. I've been improving my puff


----------



## makeupgirl (Feb 6, 2010)

checking in.....My hair has now grown to 4 inches and I'm now 4 mos natural.  I did thought about slapping a perm in my hair though but I stood strong.  I'm dcing right now since I"m snowed in.  looking forward to posting my pic next month to show yall my progress.  Take care ladies.


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Feb 6, 2010)

I finally started working n my fotki, Girls. he link is in my siggy. Check it out


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Feb 6, 2010)

Checking in....my hair has been doing pretty good.  Have had my hair in cornrows since december...its my protective style for awhile.  When I take out these cornrows, I am going to do a length check with my new joico vapor iron


----------



## cocoaluv (Feb 6, 2010)

I got a full sew in today and I think I may soon become a weave addict.


----------



## Taina (Feb 7, 2010)

I just took my braids out yesterday, they were too lose and i did not like the look.


----------



## plastic (Feb 7, 2010)

my hair is doing its own thing .. no update ... im keeping it lo mani .. i wnat to be 6 months post bc with a baa already !


----------



## robot. (Feb 7, 2010)

cocoaluv said:


> I got a full sew in today and I think I may soon become a weave addict.



I was playing with the idea of a weave.  Not so sure about maintenance though.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Feb 7, 2010)

Checking in. I am in braids, have been for a week now. Its going good so far!


----------



## determined_to_grow (Feb 7, 2010)

I need to join this thread now that I bc'ed...


----------



## tetbelle (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi I just joined this challenge I'm glad I wasn't too late.  I have pics in my fotki I'm unable to post them here now but here is my regimen:

Co-wash or just wet daily (for now)
Use homemade gel and or coconut oil on hair daily
re-apply coconut oil throughout the day
Shampoo as needed (weekly probably)
Bentonite Clay mask (bi-weekly)

My goal aside from growth is very healthy hair.  I had almost 2 years of growth and had to BC because my hair was just unhealthy I don't want that to happen again.


----------



## Determined22 (Feb 7, 2010)

I've been doing 2-strand twists every week or 2 weeks for the past 6 weeks...they have been cute & fun but now I'm ready to do individual braids again...maybe in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## cocoaluv (Feb 7, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> I was playing with the idea of a weave.  Not so sure about maintenance though.



True I understand but I have read that you pretty much treat the weaved hair like you would treat your own ( wash, condition and cover at night) so its no big deal. Plus I work and go to school full time so I have no time to really do much more than pin curl my hair and go to the salon every 2-3 weeks for a wash and retightening of my hair.


----------



## TBS (Feb 8, 2010)

POST DELETED


----------



## song_of_serenity (Feb 8, 2010)

My hair at big chop/ a month after big chop and today! Have I passed the TWA point?


----------



## nubiennze (Feb 8, 2010)

Checking in--I'm in crochet braids (my "experimental extensions" required minor tweaking, lol) but will be taking them down Wednesday to install yarn twists. I've been cleansing more frequently (~twice weekly) and moisturizing less (as needed, about every 3 days or so) as 1) I've had a surprising amount of buildup, and 2) my crochet braids are not withstanding the manipulation as anticipated. I think I'll do bigger braids next time (and not wait a week and a half to crochet in the extension hair due to the lack of a perfected technique). I also think it will probably hold up better once the hair in my nape has grown out. Hopefully two months in yarn braids will assist in this.


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Feb 8, 2010)

song_of_serenity said:


> My hair at big chop/ a month after big chop and today! Have I passed the TWA point?



WOW! Great progress


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Feb 8, 2010)

I wanna join! but since I just chopped Today, I will post progress pics on August 8 2010, that will be six months of growth, I don't like doing every 3 months! Right now I am doing a Weekly Baking Soda wash & Acv or Herbs For a conditioning rinse, I am gonna get some Honey & Coconut Milk for deep conditioning under my dryer
 I was suffering from dryness and every product I put on inflammed my scalp. BUT so far so good, my hair is softer Today!


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome to all those newly big chopped. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## -PYT (Feb 14, 2010)

So i have these *finger coils*...and it's nice to have a defined style instead of a little marshmallow on my head.  I think this will be a cute style to use as this little twa grows out, but will they start to try and loc? should I re-do them every other week?

any pointers?


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm in. I'll be back once I've worked out what I'm doing lol.


----------



## DaR3alM3 (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm @ a stand still i guess.





My TWA W&G


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Feb 15, 2010)

-PYT said:


> So i have these *finger coils*...and it's nice to have a defined style instead of a little marshmallow on my head.  I think this will be a cute style to use as this little twa grows out, but will they start to try and loc? should I re-do them every other week?
> 
> any pointers?



Just re-do them when you see fit. They will probably last you about a week


----------



## DaR3alM3 (Feb 16, 2010)

bumping so we don't get buried to deep.


----------



## LoveisYou (Feb 16, 2010)

DaR3alM3 said:


> I'm @ a stand still i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

pretty hair!


----------



## tetbelle (Feb 16, 2010)

I have enough hair now to push the front back a bit and make a style...lol.  Just wanted to say hi to you all.  Enjoy the journey!


----------



## plastic (Feb 17, 2010)

I tried to put my hair in twists .. they looked bad . So im going to be wash n going for the next year til my hair gets some length it seems


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Feb 17, 2010)

plastic said:


> I tried to put my hair in twists .. they looked bad . So im going to be wash n going for the next year til my hair gets some length it seems




Stay encouraged, and remember practice makes perfect. What products did you use to do your twist? Try again, you can do this


----------



## Taina (Feb 17, 2010)

I will try to pur a wig or a clip weave, i'm not usre aboyt it. Girls do yyou know about the extensions with micro rings? they just apply them in this thinhs and i don't know if this is good for our hair


----------



## DaR3alM3 (Feb 17, 2010)

^^^^Taina, never heard of xtensions that have micro rings. I do know that clip in extensions can be very pricey. The ones i've actually seen looks as though you would need severl packs, they run anywhere from 24.99 &^. Maybe a cute half wig that you could blend with out heat. HTH


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Feb 17, 2010)

I tried my first WNG and I liked it but it took FOREVER to dry.... I only have 3 inches or so of hair.... why did I do it at 1:30ish and it didn't finish drying until about 8-9 that night.  Seriously. It dried a little crispy and when I washed a few days later I had some shedding/breakage. Wasn't a bad look though.... but the back was MUCH curlier than the top. I have some straight pieces in there....but when I wet them and fluff they curl up. UGH.

I tried a blowout. I hated it. No heat for me. My hair will hold a 2 strand flat twist, cornrows, and comb coils but anything else just unravels. _*sigh*_


----------



## Clink (Feb 17, 2010)

Have I been overlooked? I still wanna join the challenge

I haven't really been taking care of my hair . Right how I'm wearing two strand twist extensions that havent been washed since I don't know when...I rarely moisturize and I'll probably be knee deep in build-up when its time to take these nasty things out. I know, I need to do better. I'm thinking about taking some action tonight by washing them but will it just make the buildup worse? What should I do erplexed?

BTW everyones hair is so beautiful! Great job ladies!


----------



## plastic (Feb 17, 2010)

OhSoOthentik said:


> Stay encouraged, and remember practice makes perfect. What products did you use to do your twist? Try again, you can do this



Oh no ... you have me wrong .. the twists themselves looked nice. But because of the length of my hair .. they did not work for me . I looked in the mirror and saw someone else.. so I took them out and I'm rocking my wash n gos. I just think i need length but I was never a twists sort of person you get me ?


----------



## robot. (Feb 17, 2010)

Still in braids, but I'm not sure if they'll last until my birthday. I'm on week six and I want to get at least that far!

I'm currently contemplating yarn braids.


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Feb 17, 2010)

plastic said:


> Oh no ... you have me wrong .. the twists themselves looked nice. But because of the length of my hair .. they did not work for me . I looked in the mirror and saw someone else.. so I took them out and I'm rocking my wash n gos. I just think i need length but I was never a twists sort of person you get me ?



I got you.


----------



## Taina (Feb 18, 2010)

DaR3alM3 said:


> ^^^^Taina, never heard of xtensions that have micro rings. I do know that clip in extensions can be very pricey. The ones i've actually seen looks as though you would need severl packs, they run anywhere from 24.99 &^. Maybe a cute half wig that you could blend with out heat. HTH



I'm planning on doing them by myself so they dont cost me that much and i can have the exact messure  but they will cost me more anyway .. so i'm still confuse S:


----------



## -PYT (Feb 18, 2010)

I haven't run my head under running water in 6 days in trying to preserve my coils. I cant WAIT to wash it! I'm so anxious


----------



## Curly83 (Feb 18, 2010)

I am so glad you are doing this challenge.  I hope it isn't to late to sign up.  I will be back to post my regime and pics.


----------



## Tif392002 (Feb 18, 2010)

checking in!


----------



## DaR3alM3 (Feb 18, 2010)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> I tried my first WNG and I liked it but it took FOREVER to dry.... I only have 3 inches or so of hair.... why did I do it at 1:30ish and it didn't finish drying until about 8-9 that night.  Seriously. It dried a little crispy and when I washed a few days later I had some shedding/breakage. Wasn't a bad look though.... but the back was MUCH curlier than the top. I have some straight pieces in there....but when I wet them and fluff they curl up. UGH.
> 
> I tried a blowout. I hated it. No heat for me. My hair will hold a 2 strand flat twist, cornrows, and comb coils but anything else just unravels. _*sigh*_


 Do you have type 4 hair? Girl I will say this and it may not apply totally to all 4a/b hair but I do think W&G's are for are type hair. My W&G was kinda cute wet but like you said it dried crispy. Then you get shedding, I know more 4b's who say the same thing. I will still wash it, moisturize and seal, then pick it and go.


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey ladies! Is anyone else. Now dealling with knots? This was not a problem when my hair was a couple of inches shorter. Now that my hair is growing out,the knots are starting to show their arses! If anyone else is dealing with this,how are you handling it? I am in braids right now,but I am worried about what my situation will be like when I take them down. I'm staying in braids,hopefully until my one year relaxer free countdown ends in may. If not that long then at least until april. Should I just suck it up and trim them? What else can I do?


----------



## Coil Tresses (Feb 18, 2010)

Checking in. 
2 lazy 2 take new pics; will soon.
Hair growing very good. Like the Nioxin. 
Still co-washing in morning, rarely twice a day now.
Poo, every 2 weeks, I stretched it.
Use whatever product I want to seal in the moisture, even if its Vaseline (which is rare because its so thick). 
This time around my hair is growing prettier, healthier, with no breakage.
I try to tie up every night.


----------



## Taina (Feb 22, 2010)

I've been lazy all these days to do anything to my hair. Just co-wash and that's it.  Not even DC anything  
I've been so tired all week long :S


----------



## azucar (Feb 22, 2010)

Checking In.
After slacking on my reggie for 3 weeks I'm finally back on track. 
I'm prepooing, detangling with care,shampooing and deep conditioning for at least an hour!
Also, I'm reeaaaaalllly trying not to wear my twa loose, for fear of knots.
I've been doing good thus far, but I'm not too sure about this week.


----------



## jetbeauty09 (Feb 22, 2010)

ladybeesrch said:


> Hey ladies! Is anyone else. Now dealling with knots? This was not a problem when my hair was a couple of inches shorter. Now that my hair is growing out,the knots are starting to show their arses! If anyone else is dealing with this,how are you handling it? I am in braids right now,but I am worried about what my situation will be like when I take them down. I'm staying in braids,hopefully until my one year relaxer free countdown ends in may. If not that long then at least until april. Should I just suck it up and trim them? What else can I do?


 
I planned on being a long term transitioner but when knots started turning into breakage, I BC’d in Sept 09. I’m still dealing with knots (so please don't trim them all b/c they'll be back) but its gotten better.

1)manipulation can make her tangled and knot easier- Beware of over manipulation and minimize how much you “play” in your hair
2)twist or braid your hair when you’re under a wig or putting it away for a couple days- I learned the hard way that I can never be too busy to do my hair. If I know I have a lot to do for the next couple of days, I spend the time it takes to twist my hair beforehand. If I don’t, when I try to do my hair days later, ooo000oooweeeeee! LOL I have to have shears handy b/c there’s going to be some cutting involved.

Lastly, I don’t wear my hair without twists or a twistout for more than one day. Its kind of a repeat of the last tip. If I do not want to wear twists but want to show some length, I wear a twist out and that way your hair is “separated” and will not knot as easily.

Hope this helps, and FYI, I NEVER had to deal w/knots either when I had shorter hair. Now I see why everyone said appreciate your TWA J


----------



## DaR3alM3 (Feb 23, 2010)

I keep my hair in lil braids or something becuz of the tangles. Haven't twisted it yet, waiting for more lenght. If I am not in my lil plaits trust me I have lil afro puffs throughout. Wash & Go's are a no-no. My hair is too thick and I'm not able to fully moisturize while it's in afro mode.


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Feb 24, 2010)

ladybeesrch said:


> Hey ladies! Is anyone else. Now dealling with knots? This was not a problem when my hair was a couple of inches shorter. Now that my hair is growing out,the knots are starting to show their arses! If anyone else is dealing with this,how are you handling it? I am in braids right now,but I am worried about what my situation will be like when I take them down. I'm staying in braids,hopefully until my one year relaxer free countdown ends in may. If not that long then at least until april. Should I just suck it up and trim them? What else can I do?


 

Hey! I know what you mean. I am starting to get them more often. I have stepped up with the moisturizing/sealing, and I do search and destroy when I have time.


----------



## mocha.li (Feb 24, 2010)

Idk what to do with my hair lately.  I'm thinking about getting a sew in but not sure how to maintain it since I never had one before.  Here's a pic of my hair today.  I cowashed, braided the front and did chunky twist in the back.


----------



## plastic (Feb 24, 2010)

... nothing new  to report.. same ol twa that can't fit into a puff yet


----------



## DaR3alM3 (Feb 25, 2010)

Bumping so we don't get buried.


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Feb 25, 2010)

mocha.li said:


> Idk what to do with my hair lately. I'm thinking about getting a sew in but not sure how to maintain it since I never had one before. Here's a pic of my hair today. I cowashed, braided the front and did chunky twist in the back.


 
How about two strand twist, afro puff, box braids, or corn rows, or you can even get some natural looking halfwigs


----------



## Addy3010 (Feb 25, 2010)

I haven't posted in here in forever! Hi everyone... I mostly was doing wash and goes but more recently I have been doing finger coils. They kinda look like baby dreads lol. They look good and it's a protective style...I think. I like them, I was just using good ole Eco styled, but I just bought the IRS twist n lock creme Which I plan to use today. I also bought porosity control not sure if it made a difference but I'll still use it.


----------



## Addy3010 (Feb 25, 2010)

I meant ORS twist n lock. My phone auto corrected that. Lol


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Feb 26, 2010)

Addy3010 said:


> I meant ORS twist n lock. My phone auto corrected that. Lol




Do you have a fotki? I cant wait to see your progress


----------



## Addy3010 (Feb 26, 2010)

OhSoOthentik said:


> Do you have a fotki? I cant wait to see your progress



I do have a fotki under addy1030.  I'm not sure if it's in my profile, how do u link it in your siggy?


----------



## DaR3alM3 (Feb 26, 2010)

Bumppppppp


----------



## Evallusion (Feb 27, 2010)

I big chopped (again) on February 11th.  So I'd definitely like to join you ladies in your grow out challenge.

My goal is just to have a 4-6 inches of healthy hair by this year's end.  I'm still working on posting pics; however, the pic in my avatar is how my hair looks today.

My hair is about 1/4-1/2 an inch long (type 4B)

Products I use:  

Pretty much any shampoo
Carol's Daughter Healthy Hair Butter
V05 Conditioners
Aussie Moist Conditioner
StaSofro
Hollywood Beauty Carrot Oil Moisturizer
BB Castor Oil & Olive Moisturizer

Vitamins:
One Daily
Super Omega 3-6-9

I don't have a set routine as of now....I do whatever I think my hair needs at the time.


----------



## DaR3alM3 (Feb 28, 2010)

well I have gotten kinky twist put in, I plan to leave them in for the whole month of March. My 6th month mark is here and before I had the twist put in I washed and conditioned my hair. I also added a heat protected to blow dry and blow out my hair, which actually did just that.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Feb 28, 2010)

Well I'm still in braids. Only about three more weeks to go. I think my hair has been growing nicely because of my new growth. I will most likely braid my hair up often this year because of convienence.


----------



## Taina (Mar 1, 2010)

sorry that i havnt update the new ladies in the thread i've been very very VERY busy with my job and other activities and i have not had the time to come to the board. I will probably have the time in the next weekend =).

Anyway i want to update that i'm in cornrows now and i plan to have them underneath my new wig (i will post pictures later)  and i will low-manipulate and PS my hair dor now on ... i will try =)

Remember guys that the next march the 25 is our first length chech so if your planning on braiding or weaving your hair, do it afte that day so we can messure =)

HHG to all of you!


----------



## DaR3alM3 (Mar 1, 2010)

Glad I checked in, as i was about to post my 6 month update. I will wait until the 25th though as that will be a few days away from my 7th month post BC.


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Mar 1, 2010)

I got two wigs today! I am so excited. It is curly and looks kind of similar to my texture. It can be used as a pony tail or half wig. The other is a straight haired wig. It is chin length in the front and shorter in the back. it looks great on me (in my humble opinion). Looking forward to being able to switch up looks when I want to.


----------



## Zeal (Mar 2, 2010)

GOAL: 7 or more inches of healthy hair by Dec 31, 2010.
CURRENT CONDITION:  4B - 1/4-1/2 “

MY REGGIE:

*No-Cones
* Drink 64 oz water a day 
* Green Smoothie at least 3x a week (I said at least)
* Deep Condition at least 1x weekly
* Co-wash every 4 days. ( I am a product junkie so I will be using all the things that are in my arsenal)
* Spritz, apply growth aide to scalp, moisturize and seal with oil - nightly ( I may wear a plastic cap)

I will post my Pictures from January.


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Mar 3, 2010)

My first twists and twist out!


----------



## DaR3alM3 (Mar 4, 2010)

Dcohen, I have one of thelil caps forgot the name mine is black. I like your chunky twist, I do mine like that but they are plaits but once i remove them i wash my hair. No braid outs or twist outs for me. I like your though.


----------



## Chocsmile (Mar 4, 2010)

I hope its not too late to join. I want to be included in this challenge. What is funny is that I currently am not a true twa, meaning that I currently have permed ends on half of my hair. It remains on half of my hair, not by choice (meaning that I didnt cut it) all of the back of my hair broke off at the line of demarcation. I havent permed my hair since Nov 15 and initially intended on transiting for 6 months, which would have been May 15. But that wont happen unfortunately my hair broke of something bad. I have a weave on my head, half my head that is. all of the braids in the back of my head unraveled since its soo short back there. It frustrating and embarrassing trying to find a way to cover all the napps in the back of this silky weave. I know one things for sure I refuse to go and get another weave and waste $180(including the hair) for the same damn thing go happen again. 

So thats it, I have decided to take this weave off tomorrow (I am actually looking forward to it). I am giving myself the big chop. I'll be real...I know me, I may not love it at first....So I am prepared to go and get me a half-a-wig or even a wig until I come to terms with the "new" natural me. But ones things for sure, I look forward to taking care and nursing my natural hair so that it can grow nice and healthy. 

So with that being said, please do count me in. I will be sure to check back in over the weekend to post pics of my official big chop.

As for my current regimen:
- wash my hair once a week w Aussie Moist Shampoo
-DC w GVP Conditioning Balm and Aussie Moist Mixed together
-protein 1x a month w wheat germ or Aphogee 2min rescontructor (I dont think my hair likes that, I may stop) 
-Daily Moisture- I am completely lacking in that department. For now all I do is grease my nape and edges w MT and Profective nape and Balm stimulant (I forgot the name..It give it to you later) and I use Castor oil or Jane Carters nourish and Shine. This is definitely not sufficient. I plan on ordering the Oyin Sample pack to test their products. I intend on switching to natural products slowly but surely as I embark on my natural journey.


Thats all for now folks....I know that was a long post but had to get the BC anxiety off my chest  I will check back in this weekend. I am so looking forward to this challenge.

*****Question, how do I subscribe to this particluar post. Do I have to simply search for it everytime I sign in, or is there a way to add it as a favorite so that I can quickly and easily assess this in the future?


----------



## Taina (Mar 6, 2010)

OhSoOthentik said:


> I got two wigs today! I am so excited. It is curly and looks kind of similar to my texture. It can be used as a pony tail or half wig. The other is a straight haired wig. It is chin length in the front and shorter in the back. it looks great on me (in my humble opinion). Looking forward to being able to switch up looks when I want to.


Oh i will go to buy a new wig tomorrow, i'm exited. I will also buy a ponytail. And i actually want longer in the front and short in the back that was the style i had b4 my BC


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Mar 10, 2010)

I started using S-Curl activator/moisturizer this week, and I actually like it alot. I think I will keep using it.


----------



## Mom23 (Mar 10, 2010)

I would love to join the challenge. I plan on co-washing daily, adding a leave-in and coconut oil until my hair gets longer. I hope to get a nice growth spurt once the weather warms up, so hopefully at least 3.5 to 4 inches of hair by years end. 


Starting pic:


----------



## MisSweeTiera (Mar 10, 2010)

umm so I put in kinky twists yesterday, and umm I just thought about the dates so umm yeah, depending on how they go and how my hair grows, I may have them down before the 25th but I doubt it. I know I did a bad thing, I'm sorry


----------



## MisSweeTiera (Mar 10, 2010)

well since I probably won't make the update date, here's my progress, I have about an inch of growth all around since my BC in Dec, I know because the color in my hair has grown out, I started with 3-4 inches and now have 4-5 stretched. I'm kind of building a regi, I cowash at least once a week with v05, get rid of my ichies lol with baking soda, then I cowash again, oil rinse with olive oil, acv rinse, then dc with hair mayo and then aussie 3 min moisture mask. I detangle once a week, at least I try to, I still use the kinky curly but I've added coconut oil to seal along with my other oils.

Over the past month I've tried, giovanni leave in direct the old formula (hated it), herbal essences hello hydration (more like umm where's the hydration?), I accidentally bought Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle shampoo, at first my hair felt okay then I washed for a second time and my hair felt like card board UGH! I've tried cantu shea butter leave in, smells nice but didn't work wonders, and I believe that's about it. 

I think I'm becoming a product junkie, every time I go to the store I'm looking in the hair aisle for my next "miracle" smh I still haven't found my end all be all, but my current regi keeps my hair pretty moisturized.


----------



## prettybyrd (Mar 10, 2010)

OhSoOthentik said:


> I started using S-Curl activator/moisturizer this week, and I actually like it alot. I think I will keep using it.


 
How do you keep your hair from looking...jheri curl-ish?  I would love to use this moiturizer, but I have super curly hair and I don't want to look like I have a jheri like I did in my early TWA years.

You got pics?


----------



## Evallusion (Mar 10, 2010)

Chocsmile said:


> *****Question, how do I subscribe to this particluar post. Do I have to simply search for it everytime I sign in, or is there a way to add it as a favorite so that I can quickly and easily assess this in the future?



At the top of the first post you will see a drop down menu called "thread tools"  You can subscribe to the thread from there.  Or if you are on a PC, you can press Ctrl + D to bookmark the page.

Also, please let me know if you go through with your big chop.  I just recently chopped myself.


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Mar 11, 2010)

prettybyrd said:


> How do you keep your hair from looking...jheri curl-ish? I would love to use this moiturizer, but I have super curly hair and I don't want to look like I have a jheri like I did in my early TWA years.
> 
> You got pics?


 
I wonder if I do look jheri curl-ish to others.... I just started using it this week. I co wash, then spray on the s-curl and add some clear gel. I am out of town at the moment so when I get back I will post pics for you.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Mar 11, 2010)

Just coming in to check in:


----------



## plastic (Mar 11, 2010)

my twa is growing ... not very noticeable ..because it is shrinking.. i don't care about shrinkage ... i just want a puff .. Dear God .. is that too much to ask for ? a cute ... fluffy puff ?


----------



## prettybyrd (Mar 11, 2010)

OhSoOthentik said:


> I wonder if I do look jheri curl-ish to others.... I just started using it this week. I co wash, then spray on the s-curl and add some clear gel. I am out of town at the moment so when I get back I will post pics for you.


 
Thanks! And your hair in your fotki is so pretty!   I'm sure your hair doesn't look like a curl.  I can't wait to see those pics!  

When I first went natural, I was using products that were waxy and supposed to give "sheen" but I ended up looking like I had a jheri curl.  It was 1999...that was not a good look!  I had just transfered to a new school, and it wasn't easy making friends when I looked like Randy Watson's niece Candy!



Loves Harmony said:


> Just coming in to check in:


 I love your puff!


----------



## prettybyrd (Mar 11, 2010)

Today is the first day that I am able to get a puff since I cut my hair off in September.  :bouncegre  I've missed this puff!

There is something about spring and this hairstyle that make me happy! Plastic, you'll be sporting your puff soon too! 

I had to post!


----------



## Chocsmile (Mar 11, 2010)

I havent checked in since my first post.....

I did it, chopped my hair off last Friday in the bathroom! If felt so good, but at the same time it had to take some getting use to. I rocked a half a wig until yesturday. Last night I went to the barber and got a shape up and Today....I am free. I unleashed my nappy bald head to the world.

Well I have been washing my hair weekly with Aussie Moist, Love It.
I did a co-wash last night with Suave Cocount Tropical (I think thats the name) My hair felt kinda soft, not as soft as it did when I cowashed a couple of days ago w the Herbal Hessence Totally Twisted ( I love that stuff).

Last night I put in the Herbal Essence Totally Twisted leave in, Sprayed my hair w S-Curl, and put in some Garnier Fructice Curly pudding. This morning my hair was a soft Fro w not curlies. Not a good look ...

So I wet my hair and applied EcoStyle gel to my hair section by section and combed it through my hair part by part to define my curls...it actually worked yall. I am sooo happy. It was very time consuming though. It took like 30 minutes. I cant do that everymorning so I wonder how I will maintain the curlies on day two...oh well worry about that tom.

So far my hair feels coated but soft, not crunchy. I thing the curly pudding I put in last night has it feeling so heavy so I wont use that again. but all in all the ecostyler has defined my curls. I am pleased with it so far..... I wonder what it will look like by the end of the day?????


My post have been long...sorry yall, just still new to this natural journey trying to figure things all out ....HHG!


----------



## prettybyrd (Mar 11, 2010)

Chocsmile said:


> I havent checked in since my first post.....
> 
> I did it, chopped my hair off last Friday in the bathroom! If felt so good, but at the same time it had to take some getting use to. I rocked a half a wig until yesturday. Last night I went to the barber and got a shape up and Today....I am free. I unleashed my nappy bald head to the world.
> 
> ...


 
Congrats on your BC!   You're in a fun stage of experimentation! Try lots - that's what the weekend is for! 

EcoStyler is wonderful gel!  I was addicted to that stuff back in 2007!  I still love it! You may find that your curls "come back" in day two with just a light misting of water and a little finger styling.


----------



## Addy3010 (Mar 11, 2010)

Checkin in! Lately i have been rocking finger coils, and modified versions of coil outs and everything in between.  Going to be experimenting with some new styles this weekend....

Everyone seems to love the "puff"...i dont know if its cuz my sides have more shrinkage  than the top but i couldnt make a puff to save my life....Maybe i just dont know how to do it....


----------



## Chocsmile (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank you *Prettybyrd.*  I am definitely having fun with it. I will post pics this wknd.


----------



## Taina (Mar 12, 2010)

prettybyrd said:


> Today is the first day that I am able to get a puff since I cut my hair off in September.  :bouncegre  I've missed this puff!
> 
> There is something about spring and this hairstyle that make me happy! Plastic, you'll be sporting your puff soon too!
> 
> I had to post!


I love it!


----------



## KinkyRed (Mar 12, 2010)

checking in! Ugh, my hair does not seem to be growing at all! I do all the right things, but after 3 months I havent seen much progress.. I guess I just have to be patient! Here is a close up up my avatar pic that I took this week.


----------



## DaR3alM3 (Mar 13, 2010)

plastic said:


> my twa is growing ... not very noticeable ..because it is shrinking.. i don't care about shrinkage ... i just want a puff .. Dear God .. is that too much to ask for ? a cute ... fluffy puff ?


 I know right.


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Mar 13, 2010)

Stay encouraged, Ladies. It' growing, just appreciate the stage you are at now and enjoy it!


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Mar 13, 2010)

I'd like to join this challenge 
I bc'd on the 24th of feb. Since then I've been doing WNG on the weekends and protective styling during the week with cornrows and a wig. I'll come back and post pics later.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 13, 2010)

Can I join? I just BCD today!


----------



## LoveisYou (Mar 14, 2010)

October 1, 2009 - BC






March 2010 - 5 months


----------



## LoveisYou (Mar 14, 2010)

Congrats to the new bcers!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robot. (Mar 14, 2010)

ooh, i haven't been checking in here like i need to!

i was in braid for two months and got a lot of good growth!  then i went for a trim yesterday and have less hair than when i started. i asked for a style/shape, though, so that's on me and not a scissor-happy stylist. i love my new cut!


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Mar 14, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> ooh, i haven't been checking in here like i need to!
> 
> i was in braid for two months and got a lot of good growth!  then i went for a trim yesterday and have less hair than when i started. i asked for a style/shape, though, so that's on me and not a scissor-happy stylist. i love my new cut!




Way to be positive about it


----------



## robot. (Mar 14, 2010)

OhSoOthentik said:


> Way to be positive about it



i'd been playing with the idea of just shaving it all off, so i'd welcome anything new.


----------



## *ElleB (Mar 14, 2010)

Well I'm in. I did my BC on 3-13-10 and I can't wait to see it GROW! I don't have a reggie yet so I guess that will come with trial and error but I do know that cowashing will be a staple. I'm going to be doing that 2x a week. I'm looking for a good moisturizer and deep conditioner. Here's a starting pic:




I've been playing search and destroy with those stray relaxed ends. SMH.


----------



## makeupgirl (Mar 14, 2010)

Checking in.

It's been 5 months a 1 week since my BC in Oct.  I can now put my hair in 2 puffs, lol.  Cute word.   Not all of it but it's another to say hey I can sport a ponytail.  I'm looking forward to spring and summer and the continual growth of my curls.


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Mar 15, 2010)

prettybyrd said:


> How do you keep your hair from looking...jheri curl-ish?  I would love to use this moiturizer, but I have super curly hair and I don't want to look like I have a jheri like I did in my early TWA years.
> 
> You got pics?



Hey I didn't forget about you. Here are two pictures of my wash and go that I did last night. I used the s curl no drip to moisturize.


----------



## DaR3alM3 (Mar 15, 2010)

^^^^ooooohh, that's cute


----------



## Loves Harmony (Mar 15, 2010)

Well i decided to place some more kinky twist back in. Hopefully i will keep them in this time for atleast 6 weeks.


----------



## RockCreak (Mar 15, 2010)

Oooh! I want to join...I just chopped so I'm excited...I'll be back to post pics later cause I'm on my cell phone now!


----------



## plastic (Mar 15, 2010)

sometimes i wish i was comfortable with fake hair .... so i could hide my hair and stop checking  for length


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Mar 16, 2010)

plastic said:


> sometimes i wish i was comfortable with fake hair .... so i could hide my hair and stop checking  for length




Try a "natural" textured wig. You might like it


----------



## plastic (Mar 16, 2010)

OhSoOthentik said:


> Try a "natural" textured wig. You might like it



it doesn't matter the texture ... i am not a fan of it. i can't even touch it


----------



## DaR3alM3 (Mar 16, 2010)

@LovesHarmony, girl good luck I've had these twist for 2 1/2 weeks and I am ready for them to be out. I'm holdin out for Sat. then they come out. After the 25th reveal I plan to install braids. Hopefully I do better with them.
@RockCreak, Love our curlies


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Mar 16, 2010)

Well. I went out and bought a wig, Yesterday, we will see how long this last, cuz I really don't like wigs, but need something different, so I plan to wear this wig for 4 months (hopefully) then in july I am gonna get braids, but I fear for my edges in wigs, so I plan to only wear it to somewhere like the store, since I am laid off work!!


----------



## jetbeauty09 (Mar 16, 2010)

plastic said:


> it doesn't matter the texture ... i am not a fan of it. i can't even touch it


 
Why not try different scarfs and hats? I know you wouldn't be able to wear them as frequently as some of wear wigs/fake hair but it could protect your hair and keep your hands out of your hair. I'd leave maybe the front of your hair out w/a twistout or some style and put on a nice colorful scarf...you have to be creative


----------



## plastic (Mar 16, 2010)

jetbeauty09 said:


> Why not try different scarfs and hats? I know you wouldn't be able to wear them as frequently as some of wear wigs/fake hair but it could protect your hair and keep your hands out of your hair. I'd leave maybe the front of your hair out w/a twistout or some style and put on a nice colorful scarf...you have to be creative



I live in Barbados ..and it is about 88 degrees... If i wear a hat i will be sweating like mad. I made a pact with my hair that i will not check for length until i'm 6 months natural, once it looks like it is growing !

But thanks ..those ideas are great for winter wear


----------



## Coil Tresses (Mar 17, 2010)

Congrats everybody!!! I will post an updated pic later today, its the wee hours of the morn and I gotta get to bed.


----------



## DaR3alM3 (Mar 17, 2010)

bumping thread


----------



## prettybyrd (Mar 19, 2010)

OhSoOthentik said:


> Hey I didn't forget about you. Here are two pictures of my wash and go that I did last night. I used the s curl no drip to moisturize.


 
LOVELOVELOVE this!  

The curl definition is amazing!  Just when I was planning NOT to spend money this weekend!


----------



## Taina (Mar 19, 2010)

plastic said:


> it doesn't matter the texture ... i am not a fan of it. i can't even touch it


 I think i understand you. I brought a wig and i just used it one day i like to be able to touch my hair, so now i will want to if i could find an afro puff.

Girls remember in 6 days to put our pictures!!!!


----------



## natalie20121 (Mar 19, 2010)

I haven't been on the threads in a while but I just BC'd on March 15th! So please add me. Woohoo! I will post the blurry pics I have later on. I'm not completely comfortable with my hair this short so I purchased a wig and I hate it. I'm going to just embrace it and rock it out and about. I'll just throw in some KCCC. 

I've been co-washing daily with Aussie Moist but I have to admit I have no idea what to do with my hair now that its natural. :-(


----------



## Coil Tresses (Mar 19, 2010)

Taina said:


> I think i understand you. I brought a wig and i just used it one day i like to be able to touch my hair, so now i will want to if i could find an afro puff.
> 
> Girls remember in 6 days to put our pictures!!!!


 
I was just about to post my 3 month update, I haven't been up on it, I'll keep up and follow. Thanks. So, we are suppose to post all on the same day in 6 days? right? Thanks again.


----------



## Determined22 (Mar 19, 2010)

I've been in braids for the past 6 weeks and I'm just so tired of them...I was going to keep them for 12 weeks but I miss my puff & they look a mess so they are coming down in the next week or two.  I will post my pics after that.


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Mar 20, 2010)

prettybyrd said:


> LOVELOVELOVE this!
> 
> The curl definition is amazing! Just when I was planning NOT to spend money this weekend!


 
Thanks, you are so sweet. Yeah, S-Curl has been PERFECT for my hair. I love it, and to think I had been resisting using it for months. I am going to stick with that. It's my new staple.


----------



## Damaged but not out (Mar 20, 2010)

May i join also?

Last relaxer Aug 31st 2009
BC             Mar 16th 2010
Regimen 

Co-wash daily with watever is around
Moisturiser  Shea butter, Aloe gel, water
Leave ins    Giovanni
Seal           Jojoba oil, coconut oil
DC             2x week
Oil rinses     1x weekly Amla oil
Tea rinse     1x weekly Shikaki/amla/karela/aritha


Starting pic March 16th unshaped fro


----------



## Taina (Mar 20, 2010)

Coil Tresses said:


> I was just about to post my 3 month update, I haven't been up on it, I'll keep up and follow. Thanks. So, we are suppose to post all on the same day in 6 days? right? Thanks again.




iF you already have them you can go ahead and post them. I just wanted to let the ladies know that if they dont have them they shoul take some, now *__*


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Mar 20, 2010)

I would love to join! Please add me! I just BC'ed and need all the help and support I can get!

So far my regimen is:
-Cowashing daily with Suave Humectant Conditioner
-Add Shea Butter (melted) when wet
-Seal with either Olive Oil or Coconut Oil (depends whether the Coconut Oil is melted)
-Add a little Aloe Vera Gel and Eco Styler gel to define curls for my wash and go's
-Deep condition weekly with Lustrasilk or ORS Pak

My regimen is a bit simplified because I have no idea what else to do to my hair. So far I haven't had any tangles or knots!:crossfingers:

My Pictures (sorry for the low quality):


----------



## plastic (Mar 20, 2010)

Ms.Christ3n said:


> I would love to join! Please add me! I just BC'ed and need all the help and support I can get!
> 
> So far my regimen is:
> -Cowashing daily with Suave Humectant Conditioner
> ...



sweetheart .. your hair is far from a twa ...


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Mar 20, 2010)

Is it really? Gotdangit! I don't know where I belong!  How long does your hair have to be until you no longer belong in TWA? My hair is too short to put in a bun...does that count?erplexed


----------



## Creatividual (Mar 20, 2010)

Happy Hair Growing ladies!


----------



## plastic (Mar 20, 2010)

Ms.Christ3n said:


> Is it really? Gotdangit! I don't know where I belong!  How long does your hair have to be until you no longer belong in TWA? My hair is too short to put in a bun...does that count?erplexed



I dont know .. but if you look at the other pictures in this thread .. you will see that your hair is wayyyy longer than what is shown.. actually most of us are in this challenge trying to get to YOUR length and beyond ... i think a twa  is from  0 - 3 " unstretched.


----------



## Taina (Mar 20, 2010)

Ms.Christ3n said:


> Is it really? Gotdangit! I don't know where I belong!  How long does your hair have to be until you no longer belong in TWA? My hair is too short to put in a bun...does that count?erplexed


Hi
As plastic  girl said your hair is not longer a TWA i believe you are chin Leght or SL ... maybe you can anter into the APL by Dec 10.


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah Big chop does not always equal TWA, but she sure does have a beautiful head of hair.


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Mar 20, 2010)

Okay thank you ladies ! 
ff to find APL thread:


----------



## Coil Tresses (Mar 21, 2010)

*Here's my 3 month update for March 25th, 2010  a few days early.*

December 17, 2009 I shaved all of my perm off:






This is March 20, 2010:
















I use Long Aid gel activator for extra dry hair, S-Curl no-drip spray, and began Nixon vitamins last week. I stopped co-washing my hair daily. I put gel and spray in every morning. I wear a plastic cap at night, but its not wet.


----------



## Taina (Mar 21, 2010)

Awesome growth coil tresses!


----------



## plastic (Mar 21, 2010)

My march updates ... I think that may be my last update also ... my subscription expires in May and I don't think I'm going to renew it


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Mar 21, 2010)

My updated growth is in my avitar.


----------



## DaR3alM3 (Mar 21, 2010)

Plastic nice growth you've gotten, keep it up. Even if you don't renew here's to your continued HHJ.


----------



## Taina (Mar 21, 2010)

Platic i'm amazed too!!!
Your hair is growing very fast!


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Mar 21, 2010)

Here are my update pictures. Excuse my blow out fro. I am still trying to figure those out. Anyway, the first picture was back in October or November. The last two were taken today.


----------



## TBS (Mar 23, 2010)

Post deleted


----------



## DaR3alM3 (Mar 23, 2010)

^^^^purr*tee^^^^, keep it up girl.


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Mar 23, 2010)

bump, bump, bump


----------



## Taina (Mar 23, 2010)

I dont have my pictures yet, i hope to take them today ^^


----------



## plastic (Mar 23, 2010)

thanks everyone .. more updates !!!


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes, Where are all the updates. Ok I know I am being impatient, you all still have a day left. I am just excited to see everyone's progress and some hair porn!


----------



## LaToya28 (Mar 24, 2010)

I know I'm late, but I'd like to join this challenge. Right now I'm still developing my regimen. I'm cowashing about 3 times/week, washing and dcing once a week, and using CFC gold and Ecostyler olive oil gel for styling. I'm also using castor and tee tree oil on my edges. These are pics of when I first bc'd on 3/6.


----------



## Ganjababy (Mar 24, 2010)

Can I join please. I BC'D last night. Below is my start pic. 

My regimen will be nioxin scalp thingy (forgot the name) daily co washes and lots of moisture for spring and summer.


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 24, 2010)

Can i join i BC'd last night


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome and congrats to all the new big choppers!


----------



## shinyblackhair (Mar 24, 2010)

Thought I'd update...I have a serious TWA, steadily growing and getting bigger...too big to just wash and go in my opinion. I've taken to twisting it at night and wearing a twist out, when leaving the house...thinking about getting some kinky twists to take me thought the Spring season...

ETA: I don't feel 100% confident and fierce or happy with my natural hair, but I take it day by day. I go back and forth as to whether I'll stay natural. I just wanted to be honest. Sometimes I feel like a hypocrite, hanging with the natural sistas when I'm not full committed to staying this way...either way, I'm growing out my TWA!

Some pics: My BC Oct 27/09 up until now...


----------



## demure1913 (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm in  I'll post pics when I take my braids out. Thanks!


----------



## Tif392002 (Mar 24, 2010)

^^^^ me too, ill post pics whn i take my cornrows down saturday.


----------



## dyh080 (Mar 24, 2010)

shinyblackhair said:


> Thought I'd update...I have a serious TWA, steadily growing and getting bigger...too big to just wash and go in my opinion. I've taken to twisting it at night and wearing a twist out, when leaving the house...thinking about getting some kinky twists to take me thought the Spring season...
> 
> ETA: I don't feel 100% confident and fierce or happy with my natural hair, but I take it day by day. I go back and forth as to whether I'll stay natural. I just wanted to be honest. Sometimes I feel like a hypocrite, hanging with the natural sistas when I'm not full committed to staying this way...either way, I'm growing out my TWA!
> 
> Some pics: My BC Oct 27/09 up until now...


 
Oh...ShinyBlackhair ...looking at your photos...trust me you ARE fierce. Please hang in there.


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Mar 24, 2010)

shinyblackhair said:


> ETA: I don't feel 100% confident and fierce or happy with my natural hair, but I take it day by day. I go back and forth as to whether I'll stay natural. I just wanted to be honest. Sometimes I feel like a hypocrite, hanging with the natural sistas when I'm not full committed to staying this way...either way, I'm growing out my TWA!
> 
> Some pics: My BC Oct 27/09 up until now...



You have had great progress! Don't feel like a hypocrite. You have to do what is best for you at the end of the day. I hope you do stay natural though because it suites you very well. Imagine how great your curls are gonna be as your hair grows more and more


----------



## Taina (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome new ladies, sorry i havnt update in several weeks i will ve doing do when i get home tonight.

Im in french braids today and probably will be tomorrow as well, i love them cause i remember i month ago i could not get my hair together and couldnt make them so im happy i did them yesterday


----------



## yaya24 (Mar 24, 2010)

*These pics are from Feb 20 after my light trim.. I will have March pics next week*









Starting pic of challenge:

Dec 21st starting


----------



## shinyblackhair (Mar 25, 2010)

dyh080 said:


> Oh...ShinyBlackhair ...looking at your photos...trust me you ARE fierce. Please hang in there.


 

Awww....Thank YOU!


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Mar 25, 2010)

I didn't forget I promise, I'm going to try to upload something right now.

BRB

ETA: ok Im like 5 days away from my six months anniversary :woohoo:

I know they aren't great but these are from day one to ummm.....today


----------



## luvovcandy (Mar 25, 2010)

Im in!


----------



## kd79 (Mar 25, 2010)

My B.C. 10.2009 my last relaxer was 5.2009
Im currently able to wear my hair in a phony bun. i will be getting a sew in next month; im hoping to do that for 6 months- bun for 6 months.


----------



## Melaysia (Mar 25, 2010)

Melaysia said:


> I want to join, I just did my 3rd big chop. Last relaxer was in September '09, did the big chop a month later. This will be fun to see everybody's progression.
> 
> I co-wash every other day alternating conditioners, favorite being V05's Tea Therapy with Blackberries and Sage, smells so good. I moisturize EVERY SINGLE DAY using Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine L/I conditioner. I also use Blue Magic Coconut Oil hair conditioner on my hair (hey it may be a LHCF no-no but it works for me). For coil definition, I have 4 gels in rotation (L.A Looks Wet look gel, Eco-styler gel, Smooth & Shine styling gel - meant to get the curl activator but oh well, I work with what I got and I also use Fruit of the earth aloe vera gel. I pretty much do wash n gos. No heat, no color for the first 18 months. So far, conditioning every other day has made my hair softer and my curls clump. I shampoo and deep condition every 1.5 to 2 weeks. I'm on a mission to grow. So I pretty much k.i.s.s. and besides wetting and moisturing my hair daily, I stay out of it.
> 
> ...



I didn't realize my hair was growing, but looking back at pics from Jan, looks like I have got about an inch. Well I just put braids in my hair as a protective styling. I'll keep them in for about 6 weeks or as long as they'll last. I've still been using accessible products that I can purchase at a store like Wal-Mart such as Long Aid curl activator with Eco styler gel. I still prefer EVOO to coconut oil. And for hair moisturizers I'm using S-curl spray, ORS hair creme and right now that's about it. I typically do wash n go's. I did give in and blow dried my hair with heat to do a flat iron which turned out to be a hot mess and I also blow dried again on cool setting, but other than that no heat and just been co-washing every other day. And that's everything in a nut shell. Below is a pic of my braids and see my attachments for my hair in March. My camera date is 10 days behind so that's the math.


----------



## DaR3alM3 (Mar 25, 2010)

Here's my starting pic when I joined this challenge
[URL=http://hotimg25.fotki.com/p/a/76_106/214_96/2ndcutside.jpg][IMG]http://hotimg25.fotki.com/a/76_106/214_96/2ndcutside.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
And here is my March 25 update pic (taken about 3 weeks ago)
[URL=http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/76_106/214_96/Picture35-vi.jpg][IMG]http://hotimg23.fotki.com/a/76_106/214_96/Picture35-vi.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
Sorry about the size, also welcome to the challenge ladies. HHG!


----------



## Taina (Mar 26, 2010)

awesome ladies, congrats on your growing!!!!!


----------



## .:Eden:. (Mar 26, 2010)

PatienceDesire said:


> Right now my regimen isn't really secure, but I'll share with you what I use. I'm currently doing the CG method. _I've now switched to a modified CG, I'm shampooing once a month now._  I co wash my hair with Suave Coconut (for detangling) and then Vo5 Strawberries and Cream (for moisture). When I need to deep condition I put honey, coconut oil, and castor oil with the conditioner. I bought Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus, which I want to start using as a deep conditioner. Afterwards I do a cold water ACV rinse. I use a t-shirt and plop, once my hair is dry I moisturize and seal using a spray a mixture of water, Aubrey Organics Primrose Tangle-Go Hair Conditioner Lusterizer and Styling Spray, coconut oil, and castor oil. I apply a heavy amount of shea butter, concentrating on my dry areas, and I seal with a coconut and/or castor oil. I air dry and coil random strands in my hair to create texture. Almost everyday I will re-moisturize and seal. That's basically what I do.
> 
> Update: I started alternating between two strand twists and flat twisting my hair last week.
> 
> I won't have side and back pics until my next wash, but here's the front.



Here is my update:

Shampoo:
Baking Soda Conditioner Mix

Conditioner:
Suave Coconut
Trader Joes Nourish Spa

DC:
AOHSR

Oil:
Castor
Coconut
Kemi oyl

Treatment:
Aphogee Keratin 2 Min Reconstructor
(tried this today after having a shedding, breakage, and dryness issues.  My hair stays moist even when air drying , shedding and breakage has subsided) I will incorporate this in my regimen either bi-weekly or monthly.

The last pic was taken Dec 2009 the first 3 pics are from today Mar 2010.


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey Ladies! Great growth!. Keep up the good work everyone. Today I am officially 6 months post BC!!!! I am so excited


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 26, 2010)

Here is my hair after washing it was in braids then I took them down after rinsing:




Here is my hair in a flat twist out:


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 26, 2010)

Also wanted to add these pics were taken about two weeks ago because I am in kinky twists now. Those are the most recent pics of my loose hair.


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Mar 26, 2010)

OhSoOthentik said:


> Hey Ladies! Great growth!. Keep up the good work everyone. Today I am officially 6 months post BC!!!! I am so excited


 

 We mad it!!!! Congrats

6 more months to go!

Keep it juicy! lol


----------



## DaR3alM3 (Mar 26, 2010)

Just wanted to say again congrats to everyone and welcome any new challengers. HHG!


----------



## Taina (Mar 27, 2010)

Just charging my camera to post my update pictures!


----------



## Evallusion (Mar 27, 2010)

*My Update:*


*Here is a pic of my BIG CHOP from February 11, 2010. I started off with maybe a quarter of an inch (or less) of hair.*






*Today, in the pics below, my hair is dry, shrunken and full of CD's Healthy Hair Butter.  It may be an inch or a tad longer now (stretched).*


----------



## Taina (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok here my updates


----------



## DaR3alM3 (Mar 27, 2010)

Evallusion and Taina great growth ladies.


----------



## peachfuzzz (Mar 27, 2010)

I don't know how I missed this, but I want in!  I'll post pics later today.

Edited to add pics.  

Taken 9/5/09 BC and trimmed.




taken 9/26




These were taken Dec 5, 2009.  I need to take more recent ones.


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Mar 27, 2010)

Go Taina! Nice progress!


----------



## Evallusion (Mar 27, 2010)

DaR3alM3 said:


> Evallusion and Taina great growth ladies.



Thanks )  I am super excited!  2 inches, here I come!


----------



## Taina (Mar 28, 2010)

keep up the good work ladies


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't know if I posted or not, but in my siggy is the link to my growth from Feb-March, I just post pics on there, I don't have a set routine at all, so I will update it in May!

Ya'll have alot of good growth going on!!


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Mar 29, 2010)

Bump, bump, bump. What's Up Ladies? How are you wearing your TWA this week?


----------



## peachfuzzz (Mar 29, 2010)

OhSoOthentik said:


> Bump, bump, bump. What's Up Ladies? How are you wearing your TWA this week?



This was my hair, yesterday. I had to put it in twists to stretch it.





Lately I've been wiggin it during the week and having twists underneath. Then I fro it or twist out on the weekends. I'm still not able to get a defined twist out, but I'm workin on it.


----------



## DaR3alM3 (Mar 29, 2010)

I finally Did two strand twist, ladies I have arrived. Gosh it took a minute to do though. But I know I'll do them again, I'm not speakin to my fro just yet. She needs time to think about what she did.


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 29, 2010)

i neeeeed to be in this challenge i just learned how to post pics and i cut off the rest of my relaxed ends.


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 29, 2010)

DaR3alM3 said:


> I finally Did two strand twist, ladies I have arrived. Gosh it took a minute to do though. But I know I'll do them again, I'm not speakin to my fro just yet. She needs time to think about what she did.


 


*can i see your twist please*


----------



## yaya24 (Mar 29, 2010)

I am getting a new set of cornrows tomorrow. I plan on keeping them for 4-6 weeks under my wig.

DC 1x a week
cowash 1x a week
moisturize daily


----------



## Evallusion (Mar 29, 2010)

My first hair milestone has been reached:  ability to wear a headband.







My second milestone will be palm rolls/comb coils.


----------



## Taina (Mar 29, 2010)

lamaria211 said:


> i neeeeed to be in this challenge i just learned how to post pics and i cut off the rest of my relaxed ends.


Welcome Lamaria, please post your pics and regi


----------



## Taina (Mar 29, 2010)

Evallusion said:


> My first hair milestone has been reached:  ability to wear a headband.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Niceee i remember how i felt the first tie i could do that!!!! congrats


----------



## Taina (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a question ladies. What are you doing to your hair at night, how are you protecting it at night?


----------



## yaya24 (Mar 29, 2010)

^^I full head baggy


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 29, 2010)

yaya24 said:


> ^^I full head baggy



Same here.


----------



## Taina (Mar 29, 2010)

What do you guys use to baggy?


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 29, 2010)

Taina said:


> What do you guys use to baggy?




i use Taaliah Waajid Protective Mist bodifier.


----------



## luvovcandy (Mar 29, 2010)

I do it too now.  I wear a wig during the day for work.  Heres *part of *my daily regi for when I get home and on weekends...I co-wash, moisturize my scalp (peppermint oil, castor oil, jojoba, etc.), moisturize my hair (jojoba oil, coconut oil, etc.) then put a shower cap on and a wig cap over it.  I keep the caps on all night.  When I wake up, my hair is wet, soft and very moisturized.  For work the next day, I just take my caps off, put my wig cap back on, and throw on my lacefront.  When i get home, I work out then go back to my regi.  This keeps the hair moisturized and helps retain length.  It also keeps my hands out my hair.


----------



## luvovcandy (Mar 29, 2010)

I baggy too now. I wear a wig during the day for work. Heres *part of *my daily regi for when I get home and on weekends...I co-wash, moisturize my scalp (peppermint oil, castor oil, jojoba, etc.), moisturize my hair (jojoba oil, coconut oil, etc.) then put a shower cap on and a wig cap over it. I keep the caps on all night. When I wake up, my hair is wet, soft and very moisturized. For work the next day, I just take my caps off, put my wig cap back on, and throw on my lacefront. When i get home, I work out then go back to my regi. This keeps the hair moisturized and helps retain length. It also keeps my hands out my hair.


----------



## prettybyrd (Mar 29, 2010)

prettybyrd said:


> Here's my starting pics and reggie:
> 
> *Cowash* - 1-3 days a week (depends on style)
> Taliah Waajid Enhancing Herbal Conditioner
> ...


 

Okay here's my updated reggie and pic:

Poo:  Once a week with At One Hydrating Shampoo
Co-Wash:  3 days At One Hydrating Conditioner
DC: 2x a week with Lustrasilk Cholsterol Treatment with added Rosemary, Lavendar, and Olive Oil
Growth Aid:  Essential oil blend with base of grapeseed and jojoba oil
Moisture: Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1

I use the baggy method on weekends when I know that I'm not leaving the house.  It's soo good for my hair, and easy for those lazy days!

That mask was too messy - it felt great after, but that was just a bit much for me.  I love it for my face though.


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Mar 30, 2010)

prettybyrd said:


> Okay here's my updated reggie and pic:
> 
> Poo:  Once a week with At One Hydrating Shampoo
> Co-Wash:  3 days At One Hydrating Conditioner
> ...



It looks like it's sprouting in the front.


----------



## DaR3alM3 (Mar 31, 2010)

Taina said:


> I have a question ladies. What are you doing to your hair at night, how are you protecting it at night?


 I hardly ever baggy, the few times that I did I used silk elements conditioner, another time I used coconut oil. I can't get comfortable with that plastic. I just DC with the bag and a turbie twistie for @ least an hour. Rinse apply leave in seal and @ nite put on my satin bonnet.


----------



## Taina (Apr 1, 2010)

What i'm doing now, as i'm in the Juice Challenge so apply the juice in my hair to moisrurize and then i do some bantu knots on it. The hair feels so moiturized and soft the next day. i'm love with that.

Also the hair looks shiny *__*


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Apr 1, 2010)

As you know Taina, I am using the juice too. So right now since I am in twist I just put a du-rag on for tonight. But normally I juice, plait, put on a shower cap, then silk bonnet.


----------



## Taina (Apr 1, 2010)

OhSoOthentik said:


> As you know Taina, I am using the juice too. So right now since I am in twist I just put a du-rag on for tonight. But normally I juice, plait, put on a shower cap, then silk bonnet.


Yay nice, for how long are you keeping the braids? I was think in getting braids as well, but not sure, i want to find someone to make them for me, last time i tryed myself they not that cute


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh they are not braids. I just did a mixture of two-strand and three strand twist on my own hair.


----------



## Taina (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh sorry, i read twist and i dont know why i think in braids hehehehe


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Apr 1, 2010)

I am gonna try to keep them in until Sunday, then i'll dc and re-twist. My hair is at a length now that I need to do better about protective styling.


----------



## RockCreak (Apr 1, 2010)

Here's my update:






I'm still cowashing/rinsing daily.  I'm also doing the jherri juice challenge, so HTH.  I've noticed a lil growth...


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Apr 1, 2010)

RockCreak said:


> Here's my update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep up the good work!!!!!!


----------



## RockCreak (Apr 1, 2010)

Taina said:


> I have a question ladies. What are you doing to your hair at night, how are you protecting it at night?


 
sleep in a satin cap!  baggy sometimes.




Taina said:


> What do you guys use to baggy?


 
A lil bit of errything...like some shea butter and evco whipped or sometimes I dip into my ayurvedic products...now that i'm juicin... I just juice!


----------



## DaR3alM3 (Apr 1, 2010)

alot of people are juicin. may have to try it.


----------



## Taina (Apr 1, 2010)

DaR3alM3 said:


> alot of people are juicin. may have to try it.


 Go ahead, for real i never felt my hair that moisturized and soft


----------



## makeupgirl (Apr 1, 2010)

I still need to show my updated pics.  My computer isn't acting right.


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Apr 4, 2010)

Anyone else have any update pictures?


----------



## DaR3alM3 (Apr 4, 2010)

^^^^I know right, I'm so excited for the next update
@Taina, since it's a new month I think I will tweak my reggie a bit and include the juice.
I can wear cornrows or twist now that I like how they look. So for the month of April I will poo 1-2x's a week. DC 2x a week. I will use my Surge spray on my scalp every other day and Ultra Max to oil my scalp @ least 1x a week. I plan to use the juice when I apply the Surge spray to combat dryness. At the end of the month I will see how well it went.


----------



## tetbelle (Apr 6, 2010)

Sorry it took so long for me to post my pics.  I still need to look at everyones pics.  Hope you all got the growth you wanted.


----------



## Taina (Apr 6, 2010)

tetbelle said:


> Sorry it took so long for me to post my pics.  I still need to look at everyones pics.  Hope you all got the growth you wanted.



Love your texture, and the TWA looks very nice on you


----------



## Coil Tresses (Apr 8, 2010)

I stopped tripping off of my hair. Watching it grow is like watching paint dry. 

Thanks Taina for this thread and your hair is looking good. 

I'm still taking care of my hair, and stopped being a PJ long ago, I have 2 products I use daily. Its all good I'm just going to let it be and do its thing.


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for bumping-

Hope everyone is doing well. I am on the juicing challenge- so far great.

I just purchased the suave almond natural conditioner during my grocery shopping trip to Wally World. I am going to cowash with it tonight.


----------



## DaR3alM3 (Apr 10, 2010)

your twa is coming along Tetbelle.


----------



## tetbelle (Apr 10, 2010)

DaR3alM3 said:


> your twa is coming along Tetbelle.



Thank you and thanks Tiana!


----------



## shinyblackhair (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey everyone...I "texturized" my hair, and am starting to regret it. OY...5.5. mos of natural hair down the drain...so here I go again...I'll be BC in about a month and a half, just so I can have some hair when I BC, lol.

Live and learn. Everyone's hair is gorgeous and coming along nicely.

Don't give in to the creamy crack - you will regret it.


----------



## Evallusion (Apr 10, 2010)

shinyblackhair said:


> Hey everyone...I "texturized" my hair, and am starting to regret it. OY...5.5. mos of natural hair down the drain...so here I go again...I'll be BC in about a month and a half, just so I can have some hair when I BC, lol.
> 
> Live and learn. Everyone's hair is gorgeous and coming along nicely.
> 
> Don't give in to the creamy crack - you will regret it.



Sorry to hear it didn't turn out the way you wanted it to.  The same thing happened to me...TWICE   I just big chopped again in February and I am starting over for the last time. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## shinyblackhair (Apr 10, 2010)

Evallusion said:


> Sorry to hear it didn't turn out the way you wanted it to. The same thing happened to me...TWICE  I just big chopped again in February and I am starting over for the last time.
> 
> Good luck to you!


 
Thanks! I'm not going to give up so easily the next time around...I hope!


----------



## Coil Tresses (Apr 10, 2010)

Shinyblackhair, Sistah I know how you feel. I went there twice. It took me 2 years plus to get out of the mindset of the creamy crack. Then I was all natural for 2 years. Then I put color w/bleach in it, straight trippin. Cut that all off transistioning, then I got a halo and all hell broke loose and before I knew it I was permed up. I was just trippin off my hair the other day how it would've been down my back by now. But, oh well you live and you learn. Better now than later.


----------



## Evallusion (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, just thought I'd share with everyone that its been two months since my recent big chop.  Pics below!! 

Its longer and much thicker:





Me today:






And also:

I have discovered "the juice"--Pink ShortLooks SassAFraz Spray to be exact.  I've been using it for a few days now and I can not tell you how soft and "non greasy" my hair is!   I'm officially able to wear a headband now.  And hopefully, I will be able to do comb coils/palm rolls next month.


----------



## ConsiderCamille (Apr 11, 2010)

I want to join!! Can I join pleeeaassseeee?! (I know I'm late!)

I have braids in my hair til May but when I take them out I can upload the before and after pics!  I BC'd in February 2009 and I've been on and off braids since to grow my hair out.  When I take out my braids I will post pictures and my regimen, but as of now, my reggie in the braids is to wash and DC 2wice a month and moisturize everyday.   HHG!


----------



## Evallusion (Apr 16, 2010)

I can't believe it, but I was able to put twists in my 1.5 inches of hair.  The camera really isn't doing me justice because they look really good.  My brother even complimented me on them--which is RARE!!!


----------



## Taina (Apr 17, 2010)

shinyblackhair said:


> Hey everyone...I "texturized" my hair, and am starting to regret it. OY...5.5. mos of natural hair down the drain...so here I go again...I'll be BC in about a month and a half, just so I can have some hair when I BC, lol.
> 
> Live and learn. Everyone's hair is gorgeous and coming along nicely.
> 
> Don't give in to the creamy crack - you will regret it.


Ouch! that's ok you can always come back again to the natural side and we will be here to support and hug you 



Evallusion said:


> Sorry to hear it didn't turn out the way you wanted it to.  The same thing happened to me...TWICE   I just big chopped again in February and I am starting over for the last time.
> 
> Good luck to you!



Yep for me too, this is my third BC since 2005 (can you believe where my hair will be now???) anyway i feel very good with my hair now and i love it, i dont want to say i will never gonna fall, but this time i'm finding a lot of support in this board. 



shinyblackhair said:


> Thanks! I'm not going to give up so easily the next time around...I hope!


You will do fine the next time!


----------



## Addy3010 (Apr 17, 2010)

Addy3010 said:


> i never posted my starting pics so here they are as of today.
> 
> Well my um "regimen" is:
> 
> ...


 
Here is my update below

not much has changed as far as regimen....i use mostly the same products in the new pics you can see the different textures and shrinkage amounts better than in the first pics, and the front of my hair has started to hang...i was styling (or atleast trying to) but for now i plan on leaving my hair alone for a long while as far as styling goes


----------



## Taina (Apr 17, 2010)

Nice, congrats!!!


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi ladies!! Hope everyone is doing grande.

I have nothing to report. Today makes week 3 of my cornrows. I would like to make it to 8 weeks. .. however I am just sooo bored and want to see whats going on under the rows. lol

I will make myself keep them in for at least another 2 weeks.


----------



## Taina (Apr 21, 2010)

ganbatte ne Yaya-chan!! (good luck)
 My hair is still growing jeje, i was just messuring the back for fun and is a little bit longer than the pictures i posted in the thread, i'm so happy ^^


----------



## Addy3010 (Apr 21, 2010)

My hair was feeling weird the last couple of days. The only thing I could attribute it to was using the suave coconut condish that I loved in the beggining, but I had another bottle of suave strawberry and was using it up...I think my hair like the strawberry better so I'm going to switch back.
I'm contemplating getting braids but I think I love my hair too much to cover it up...illl have to figure something out.


----------



## tetbelle (Apr 21, 2010)

Addy3010 said:


> Here is my update below
> 
> not much has changed as far as regimen....i use mostly the same products in the new pics you can see the different textures and shrinkage amounts better than in the first pics, and the front of my hair has started to hang...i was styling (or atleast trying to) but for now i plan on leaving my hair alone for a long while as far as styling goes



Your hair is coming along great.  I love your curls in the back.  Keep it up!  Have you tried Aubrey Organics yet?  I like Honey Sucklerose....give it a try.


----------



## illuminatiamerica (Apr 21, 2010)

i chopped off all my damaged hair to the scalp feb 6 2010. so i wonder what it will look like june/july. i will keep updating. its a heckuva journey....


----------



## Tamster (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi everyone!! I'm new after lurking on lhcf for quite a while... 

but anyways, I transitioned for a year and I chopped my hair almost two weeks ago. Now I have a shrunken fro, but I can't wait to grow her out  Anyways, I think I play in my hair too much, and I'm wondering if I should do a protective style like yarn braids for a portion of the summer (although that would be peak wash and go time) hmmm.  

let me know if I am abusing these smilies... lol I love them!


----------



## Coil Tresses (Apr 23, 2010)

Addy your hair is so pretty.


----------



## Addy3010 (Apr 23, 2010)

Coil Tresses said:


> Addy your hair is so pretty.


 
Aww shucccksssss....thanks.


----------



## DaR3alM3 (Apr 25, 2010)

Welcome to all new challengers. The only thing I'm going to report, is that my hair can't be loose. Even after I blow dry somehow it will still shrink up and cause problems. Sooooo no more pony puffs, wash & go's, any of it. But on a good note she is growing . Alright ladies continue on, HHG.


----------



## RockCreak (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi Ladies, 

Just stopping through... I'm progressing with my TWA.  I can't wait to see my update on my b-day...07/25


----------



## cocoaluv (Apr 25, 2010)

I can't wait till my BC anniversary in November!!!!


----------



## Coil Tresses (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello lovely Sistahs, peace be unto you. 

I am happy to report I'm still growing strong. 

Happy days of growing and health to all of you.


----------



## Taina (Apr 25, 2010)

DaR3alM3 said:


> Welcome to all new challengers. The only thing I'm going to report, is that my hair can't be loose. Even after I blow dry somehow it will still shrink up and cause problems. Sooooo no more pony puffs, wash & go's, any of it. But on a good note she is growing . Alright ladies continue on, HHG.



Is the same to me, my hair shrinks all the time and is not funny.. When the hair is unestretched looks like my third month post bc like it has not grow at all. when i pull it i can definetely see the growth but shrinkage is crazy. The worst thing is that the curls arennot that well defined anyway


----------



## Coil Tresses (Apr 25, 2010)

Taina said:


> Is the same to me, my hair shrinks all the time and is not funny.. When the hair is unestretched looks like my third month post bc like it has not grow at all. when i pull it i can definetely see the growth but shrinkage is crazy. The worst thing is that the curls arennot that well defined anyway



Good Afternoon my Sistah. Why do you think you are having such shrinkage? You too DaR3alM3? Any of you Sistahs for that matter? I guess my hair is so short I can't tell the difference. Is it a porosity issue maybe?


----------



## pookaloo83 (Apr 25, 2010)

Is it too late to join?


----------



## Taina (Apr 25, 2010)

Coil Tresses said:


> Good Afternoon my Sistah. Why do you think you are having such shrinkage? You too DaR3alM3? Any of you Sistahs for that matter? I guess my hair is so short I can't tell the difference. Is it a porosity issue maybe?


I really dont know, i`m guite not familiar with porosity issues, but what i started doing is an ACV rinse and i will do a henna treatment tomorrow as i heard i help elongating the curls. I def need that 



pookaloo83 said:


> Is it too late to join?


No hun, you can joing anytime


----------



## Coil Tresses (Apr 25, 2010)

Taina said:


> I really dont know, i`m guite not familiar with porosity issues, but what i started doing is an ACV rinse and i will do a henna treatment tomorrow as i heard i help elongating the curls. I def need that


I just hear a lot about porosity issues on the board when some ladies have certain issues with their hair. I can see how the henna can elongate your curls, that's cool. What about the ACV does that stretch out your curls too? TIA.


----------



## Taina (Apr 25, 2010)

It supposed to help with porosity as well. I heard about that when i asked why is so difficult for me to keep my hair untangled. Someone said that maybe has to do with porosity , as you mention that too i will have to investigate on that topic to see if that`s my problem :/


----------



## pookaloo83 (Apr 25, 2010)

Taina said:


> No hun, you can joing anytime




Ok well good. I just big chopped today and here's my starting pic


----------



## Vintageglam (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey Taina, I BC'd last week (2.5 inches) so I will be joining you lovely ladies.... !!!


----------



## Determined22 (Apr 26, 2010)

So I hit my 1 year BC anniversary this weekend.  I need to post pics of my growth over the past year.  I've gotten some good growth & learned a lot about my hair, & I'm very happy that I went natural.


----------



## Addy3010 (Apr 26, 2010)

Taina said:


> It supposed to help with porosity as well. I heard about that when i asked why is so difficult for me to keep my hair untangled. Someone said that maybe has to do with porosity , as you mention that too i will have to investigate on that topic to see if that`s my problem :/


 

Not sure if you said you just started doing acv rinses, but isnt that supposed to be like porosity control? Doesnt it close/smooth the cuticle?  If you are doing those maybe your problem isnt porosity.  My hair tangles all the time and i use pc, and do cold rinse so i just though it came with the territory of having curly/kinky hair.


----------



## Kerryann (Apr 26, 2010)

im loving my natural hair right now its just a little over a month but i love my twa and its growing in lovely 
cowashing everyday is the greatest


----------



## Taina (Apr 26, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> Hey Taina, I BC'd last week (2.5 inches) so I will be joining you lovely ladies.... !!!


Welcome, hope to see your starting picture!



Determined22 said:


> So I hit my 1 year BC anniversary this weekend.  I need to post pics of my growth over the past year.  I've gotten some good growth & learned a lot about my hair, & I'm very happy that I went natural.


Congrats on your year anniversary, i hope to see those pictures!!! plz let us know in this thread if you can coz sometimes with all the threads we nos always see all of them



Addy3010 said:


> Not sure if you said you just started doing acv rinses, but isnt that supposed to be like porosity control? Doesnt it close/smooth the cuticle?  If you are doing those maybe your problem isnt porosity.  My hair tangles all the time and i use pc, and do cold rinse so i just though it came with the territory of having curly/kinky hair.


I`m not sure cause i just did that for the first time last week and i dont see any difference yet. I will continue doing this step in my rutine to see if that is why.


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey Ladies. I am getting to that point where I feel like my hair is too short, but too long. You know that funky in between stage. I am getting a little bored with my style options, but too scared to get braids. I dont want anyone to braid too tight around my edges. I am just taking care of my hair and being patient. Glad you all are doing well


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Apr 30, 2010)

OhSoOthentik said:


> Hey Ladies. I am getting to that point where I feel like my hair is too short, but too long. You know that funky in between stage. I am getting a little bored with my style options, but too scared to get braids. I dont want anyone to braid too tight around my edges. I am just taking care of my hair and being patient. Glad you all are doing well


 
I was just thinking this. Last week I started wearing wigs. I just braid my hair under the wig or do twists. It feels nice to leave my hair alone for a little bit, but still be able to moisturize it at night.


----------



## Evallusion (Apr 30, 2010)

I finally got a leave in conditioner:  Jane Carter Solution Leave in Conditioner.  It is a light spray with a very strong fresh scent.  So far I like it.  I spritz my hair with it before applying my butter.  My hair has grown a little bit and is still super super thick.  Its now 2-2 1/4 inches all around.  Shrinkage is still a killer.  I will probably post pictures on May 11th when I'm 3 months post chop.

*Question*
Are you ladies combing, picking or cowashing your hair daily?  I ask because every time I wake up in the morning my hair is matted.  What are you all doing to avoid this?


----------



## cocoaluv (Apr 30, 2010)

Evallusion said:


> *Question*
> Are you ladies combing, picking or cowashing your hair daily? I ask because every time I wake up in the morning my hair is matted. What are you all doing to avoid this?


 

I only wash my hair once a week but in order to avoid my hair getting matted i make sure to braid it up at night before bed and then fluff it out in the morning.

Here's a video that may help you: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5y6Q05ZbSw&playnext_from=TL&videos=hDHKdlrOhuM


----------



## Determined22 (Apr 30, 2010)

Evallusion said:


> I finally got a leave in conditioner: Jane Carter Solution Leave in Conditioner. It is a light spray with a very strong fresh scent. So far I like it. I spritz my hair with it before applying my butter. My hair has grown a little bit and is still super super thick. Its now 2-2 1/4 inches all around. Shrinkage is still a killer. I will probably post pictures on May 11th when I'm 3 months post chop.
> 
> *Question*
> Are you ladies combing, picking or cowashing your hair daily? I ask because every time I wake up in the morning my hair is matted. What are you all doing to avoid this?


 
For about the first 9 months or so after I BC'ed, I co-washed almost everyday & just wore my shrunken fro without combing out the coils.  So I didn't have to fluff.  On the days when I didn't/couldn't cowash, I'd spray my hair with my spray mix & then fluff/stretch it with my fingers to get it back.  But just laying on it wouldn't make my hair mat, it would just be flattened & need to be refreshed.


----------



## Evallusion (May 1, 2010)

Some pictures.  I can't believe how much my hair has filled in and THICKENED up.  Here is my hair on February 11th, 2010:





*And here is my hair NOW:*













Woot Woot!


----------



## OhSoOthentik (May 4, 2010)

OhSoOthentik said:


> Hey Ladies. I am getting to that point where I feel like my hair is too short, but too long. You know that funky in between stage. I am getting a little bored with my style options, but too scared to get braids. I dont want anyone to braid too tight around my edges. I am just taking care of my hair and being patient. Glad you all are doing well




I put some kinky twist in my hair on Sunday myself. I made them big so they wouldn't be too tight on my hairline. No headache and no little bumps!


----------



## TrendySocialite (May 4, 2010)

Here is progress so far...

BC June 26, 2009





August, 2009






October, 2009





November, 2009






December, 2010






May, 2010






Right now, I'm on a protective style challenge til my nappiversary at the end of June. The pic above is really the first day I've worn my hair out since the end of February. Since I colored my hair Friday, I've been itching to wear it out. Here's my blog post about the style above and what I did to achieve it.

Overall, I'm loving my hair more and more. I have good and bad days, but overall I won't complain!

For those that just BC'd recently...keep your focus, keep your head up and the patience and hard work will pay off!


----------



## SignatureBeauty (May 4, 2010)

You ladies have lovely progress! I will be 3 months post BC Friday, I just fell in Love with Suaves Rosemary Mint! OMG! I love  the way it smells and makes my hair so soft, somebody on here has been buying 'em' up in walmart, all they had was a regular size bottle, the rosemary mint conditioner was all out, they had none in back! I was like those darn LHCF Lurkers LOL!!! 

I also had to go and buy my beloves S-curl, Hawaiian silky 14 in 1 is good, but it ain't s-curl so since I used it up it is back to S-curl!!


----------



## Taina (May 4, 2010)

arr1216 nice progress congrats!! i also really like ur smile ^^


----------



## barbie87 (May 4, 2010)

I want to do this
http:///Users/Kalia/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2010/Apr 28, 2010_4/Photo on 2010-04-28 at 16.29.jpg


----------



## barbie87 (May 4, 2010)

PLz add me


----------



## Zeal (May 6, 2010)

I am joinin.  I don't have a set in stone reggie yet but it is close.


----------



## 1Aleeesha (May 6, 2010)

I'm in!  I don't have a regimen yet but I'll give you what I've got since May 1  (BC Anniversary) ...Conditioner wash once a day.  No shampoo until further notice.  Moisturize and seal


----------



## kennedikane (May 7, 2010)

Pretty new, so not quite sure to hit "thanks" but I would like to join.  Thanks.


----------



## Charz (May 7, 2010)

Wow I was in this challenge last year, Good Luck to you all! I know you can do it


----------



## luvovcandy (May 10, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Wow I was in this challenge last year, Good Luck to you all! I know you can do it


 Thank you!  You have gorgeous hair!!


----------



## Sprinkl3s (May 10, 2010)

Welcome to all the new ladies.

You all are welcome to join and share pictures ask questions.

I'm sure Taina doesn't mind. (plus she says it on the original post)

I'm just coming through to show my new PS

I'll add more pics but I just needed something to stop the SSK

soooo. here are my yarn braids.

Nothing special but so easy to maintain


----------



## DaR3alM3 (May 10, 2010)

Coil Tresses said:


> I just hear a lot about porosity issues on the board when some ladies have certain issues with their hair. I can see how the henna can elongate your curls, that's cool. What about the ACV does that stretch out your curls too? TIA.


 
Not sure about porosity havin anything to do with my shrinkage. I just know that after I wash it, this stuff needs to be braided up or pony puffed to stretch it or it'll be hell. The kinky coilies are no joke.


----------



## Chameleonchick (May 10, 2010)

Hey ladies! I made a video today about my progress. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzrgoXmaz9M 

I will be putting my kinky twists in later on this week. Its been working for me, so I'm sticking to what I know( as far as long term ps).


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (May 10, 2010)

Hey ladies! I'm doing pretty good so far. I've been doing cowashes and wng's until I can actually get someone to braid me up. I've been keeping it simple with as little manipulation as possible.


----------



## Taina (May 11, 2010)

1Aleeesha said:


> I'm in!  I don't have a regimen yet but I'll give you what I've got since May 1  (BC Anniversary) ...Conditioner wash once a day.  No shampoo until further notice.  Moisturize and seal


Simple is good! if it work dont fix it!



kennedikane said:


> Pretty new, so not quite sure to hit "thanks" but I would like to join.  Thanks.


Sure  can join!!! 



Charzboss said:


> Wow I was in this challenge last year, Good Luck to you all! I know you can do it


Nice ._. your hair is beautiful BTW



dcohen1217 said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies.
> 
> You all are welcome to join and share pictures ask questions.
> 
> ...


I wnat to get braids but i'm looking for a new job and i will have to wait, besides i have to met someone that can make them for me last time doing them myself was a dissaster >__<



ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> Hey ladies! I'm doing pretty good so far. I've been doing cowashes and wng's until I can actually get someone to braid me up. I've been keeping it simple with as little manipulation as possible.


Keep up with that, i was co-washing ebery day, i love it and i do it whenever i can, but as it gets longer it gets mre difficult


----------



## Taina (May 11, 2010)

Chameleonchick said:


> Hey ladies! I made a video today about my progress. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzrgoXmaz9M
> 
> I will be putting my kinky twists in later on this week. Its been working for me, so I'm sticking to what I know( as far as long term ps).


Wow is pretty long!!! congrats!


----------



## Ijanei (May 11, 2010)

just stopping by to wish you ladies luck and happy hair growing =) I wish I could be as brave as you are


----------



## TBS (May 11, 2010)

Ignore. The pictures uploaded poorly.


----------



## Evallusion (May 11, 2010)

*UPDATE!!!   3 months post chop*

Update time!!!

Okay ladies, I am now 3 months post chop!!!

Here are pics of my freshly deep conditioned and moisturized hair which is super thick and about 2 1/4 inches long now!



















As you can see, shrinkage is killer!


----------



## OhSoOthentik (May 14, 2010)

Stay motivated and happy hair growing everybody


----------



## TBS (May 16, 2010)

Post deleted


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (May 16, 2010)

Please add me!  My bc date was Friday, May 14th and I have a TWA of 3 1/2 months of growth.  I can't wait to get some length!!  I'm co-washing and mega-teking my way to SL hair.  Grow baby, grow!

I was supposed to post my regimen:
1.) I co-wash with Suave, Aubrey Organics, or Giovanni Smooth as Silk 3-4 times per week
2.) I use KCCC after a co-wash and the following days I touch up with S-curl
3.) My pre-poos are any of my choice condish and seal with Vatika oil overnight.

I just got my Qhemet Biologics and I can't wait to try the the Amla Heavy Cream, Eqyptian wheatgrass (I think?) shampoo and the Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee.

I can't to see my growth on July 25th!!  I have a good solid 2 1/2 months to get growing!!


----------



## DaR3alM3 (May 18, 2010)

love the vid Chameleonchick, plus you got great growth. Evallusion your hair is thick girl, keep up the good work. To all the new members welcome and HHG. To keep me sane I try keeping my hair cornrowed. I plan to where my hair cornrowed all the time I'll just switch up the style as much as possible. Here is my latest style
[IMG]http://i45.tinypic.com/vr7yti.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## pookaloo83 (May 18, 2010)

DaR3alM3 said:


> love the vid Chameleonchick, plus you got great growth. Evallusion your hair is thick girl, keep up the good work. To all the new members welcome and HHG. To keep me sane I try keeping my hair cornrowed. I plan to where my hair cornrowed all the time I'll just switch up the style as much as possible. Here is my latest style
> [IMG]http://i45.tinypic.com/vr7yti.jpg[/IMG]




Where did you buy that phony pony? Online or the Bss? It looks cute!


----------



## Evallusion (May 18, 2010)

DaR3alM3 said:


> love the vid Chameleonchick, plus you got great growth. Evallusion your hair is thick girl, keep up the good work. To all the new members welcome and HHG. To keep me sane I try keeping my hair cornrowed. I plan to where my hair cornrowed all the time I'll just switch up the style as much as possible. Here is my latest style
> [IMG]http://i45.tinypic.com/vr7yti.jpg[/IMG]



Thank you.  Your hair looks awesome by the way!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (May 18, 2010)

My avatar pic is as of Saturday, I will post more pics before the weekend.


----------



## TBS (May 23, 2010)

I just combed and twisted my hair for the first time, since I cut my hair. It took about 3 hours.  I won't be doing it again for awhile.

It feels better than having that shrunk afro though.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (May 24, 2010)

Hello ladies. I was just trying to catch up on everyone's progress (I finally got my internet hooked up over here), seems like everyone is doing well. I've been Wearing WNGs all the time because its just easy, but I noticed some ssk's so I'm gonna have to cut down on that. I think my hair is growing but its hard to tell because of the shrinkage. I'll be working on updating my fotki in the next few weeks.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 25, 2010)

checking in its hard trying to wash and rebraid this head everyweek so most times i just tie it down underneath my wig, the longer it grows the larger my braids can get so it is getting easier its just moving like a snailerplexed


----------



## Trini_Chutney (May 26, 2010)

I'm wearing my first ever twist-out after my first ever set of twists. This was a trial run in case it came out horribly. its after 11 at night here and I'm just lounging in the house.
 I like it! Now I wish I would've just waited until tomorrow and wore it out


----------



## JerriBlank (May 26, 2010)

Ugh! I suck at checking in,but I am still devoted to this challenge

Ladies,I have also started baggying after stalking that baggying challenge thread,and I did not think it was possible,but doing that boosted the moisture content of my hair soooo much!!!

I have been putting my hair in multiple buns,plaits,or bantu knots after moisturizing with a good condish and sealing with some oil. I then wrap an individual baggy over one or two of the buns,plaits,or knots,and go on about my business. I hate to whole head baggy,because my scalp was starting to get itchy,but this is just perfect

I am in braids right now again(it seems like I have been alternating between braids,and wearing my hair out for two months at a time) and I plan to keep these until August.

My braids get raggedy pretty quickly, because I moisturize the **** out of htem. I do not allow my hair to get dry in braids. I have not experienced any breakage or damage this way. I have to redo them more often,but that is not a problem for me as I am a self braider,and my two sisters also do hair,so I can always ask one of them to get me together if I get lazy. They don't touch my edges though
I am the only one that braids my edges because I like to keep them

This is long,and I will try to find some pics when I get home later to do an update,since I know I have never done one beforeerplexed


----------



## yaya24 (May 26, 2010)

I will post pics tonight. I keep forgetting about the challenges. But I am still on board!!


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 26, 2010)

Oh I want to join this


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (May 26, 2010)

Checking in: I am ready to get a cute wig while my hair grows out.  Since I see it everyday, I can't keep my hands out of it!!  Then I start stressing about what it will look like by December.  That will make a girl crazy!!  Any suggestions on good human hair wigs that won't break my pocket?  I can't wait for enough length to get braided up for a minute.

Here are some more pics the day after my BC:


----------



## Trini_Chutney (May 29, 2010)

Here's a link with some pics of my twistout:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=11096098&postcount=415


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 1, 2010)

My length comparison shots. I will be at my 1 YR mark June 20th.. however I will have a sew in or cornrows..

*
June 2009 (BC)*





*Dec 21 2009 (starting pic for challenge)*






*April 28 2010*


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Jun 5, 2010)

^^^^^^^Great Progress!!!


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jun 5, 2010)

I'll be wearing a wng today and then I might put my hair in kinky twists (gotta see how many bags of hair I have).


----------



## DaR3alM3 (Jun 5, 2010)

pookaloo83 said:


> Where did you buy that phony pony? Online or the Bss? It looks cute!


 
I bought it at the BSS for 5.99 or 2 for 10.99. They come two in a bag for two afro puffs but, when i picked it up the lady asked if i wanted one or both.


----------



## Evallusion (Jun 21, 2010)

Where is everyone?  How is everyone doing?

My hair is fine.  Its growing in nicely; its thicker than ever and shrinkage is killer!  I am super in love with Castor Oil right now.  Its the only oil that my hair likes.  I'm on the search for a good deep conditioner and moisturizer.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm doing pretty good even though I've been slacking on the co-washing. I've blown out on medium heat twice in the last three weeks. I love blow outs but I noticed my grass was a bit drier than I'm used to.... so yeah um.... no lol. I picked up some long aid and while it's moisturizing I HATE the coated feeling on my hair. *sigh* 

If it ain't broke


----------



## Coil Tresses (Jun 21, 2010)

I feel you Luv, if it ain't broke don't fix it. 

I'm going strong and don't want to EVER, ever, ever, ever BC again in my life!! This has been a humbling experience.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 21, 2010)

this is my first challenge! (on lhcf)  i need it!!!!!

pledge me please!!!!


----------



## Janet' (Jun 21, 2010)

Ladies,

I have a question. At what point is your hair no longer considered to be a TWA?


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Jun 21, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I have a question. At what point is your hair no longer considered to be a TWA?




I just read an article somewhere that says 3 or more inches ends the "twa" phase and you enter the "small fro" phase.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm still here. I'm struggling to accept my TWA twists. I just feel so   wearing them.  I am going to harden myself because wet hair every day is not going to work with me.  The knots just wrap around my hair. I am doing you tube research to help me adjust my point of view.


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Jun 22, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I'm still here. I'm struggling to accept my TWA twists. I just feel so   wearing them.  I am going to harden myself because wet hair every day is not going to work with me.  The knots just wrap around my hair. I am doing you tube research to help me adjust my point of view.




Hand in there and enjoy this stage that you're in as much as possible. Before you know it you will be shoulder length.


----------



## Evallusion (Jun 22, 2010)

*Update*

As posted elsewhere...

I took some pictures of my little puff today, and I am pleased to say that it is growing in nicely. I am a little over the halfway mark towards reaching my mini goal of 4 inches. And I can not explain to you how thick my hair is!!

Attached are pics of my stretched puff...Not bad for 4 months...


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jun 22, 2010)

Does anyone with a twa do dc under the dryer or steamer?

My goal is to keep my hair moist!  Boy that's my biggesy challenge right now!


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Jun 22, 2010)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> Does anyone with a twa do dc under the dryer or steamer?
> 
> My goal is to keep my hair moist!  Boy that's my biggesy challenge right now!



I don't dc under the dryer, but have you tried baggying?


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 22, 2010)

I dc under the dryer Shishi.


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 24, 2010)

With my TWA I DC under a steamer. Now that it is longer-- I DC under steam but never with loose hair, always in twists.


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Jun 29, 2010)

How is everyone doing? I am shoulder length stretched in the back now. Flatironed a few hours ago


----------



## Tif392002 (Jul 6, 2010)

im checking in, 
this is where i started 1/15 -1 month afta BC








this is where im at now, 7/2 






cant  wait to see my 1 yr anniversary on 12 /15 i should have at least 3 more inches by then .


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Jul 6, 2010)

Tif392002 said:


> im checking in,
> this is where i started 1/15 -1 month afta BC
> 
> 
> ...



Good progress. It looks so fluffy and soft


----------



## Evallusion (Jul 18, 2010)

update time is right around the corner


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Jul 18, 2010)

Evallusion said:


> update time is right around the corner


 
Thanks for the reminder. I almost forgot


----------



## DaR3alM3 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello ladies. I know I'm just lacking, been really busy yall. I did remember to come in here to look @ yalls progress. I'm not disappointed in the least, keep it up. I shall be updating in a few days......anticipation is building. Hope everyone remembers to come in and post the hair porn, Until ladies Grow, Grow Grow.

ETA: will be changing my avi, TWA is no more.


----------



## brianna-alyssa (Jul 21, 2010)

I thought today was the update day lol.


----------



## Yen Oak (Jul 21, 2010)

Keeping my placeholder for the July 25 reveal!!


----------



## luvovcandy (Jul 22, 2010)

Heres my progress so far:





I have more info and pics on my blog at http://luvovcandy.blogspot.com.


----------



## TBS (Jul 24, 2010)

Doing my hair today, so I'll post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## FRESHstart101 (Jul 24, 2010)

dudeeeee, im so in. pics coming soon


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jul 24, 2010)

Ladies,
You look ssssssooooo GOOD with your growth!!!  I was making myself insane trying to style and "watch" my twa grow, so I had it braided up today to keep my sanity .  I miss my length and versatility, so I agreed to "play" nice with my hair while its braided and do some styles I can't do with my twa.

Shoot, my most recent pics are 7/4-- with my Independent 'Fro.  Oh well, October reveal, here I come.

Keep up the updates, I love the inspiration to stay natural and let my hair do what it does best.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 25, 2010)

I want to join! I bc'd on July 3rd. I will come back later and post pics of my bc and maybe one from today.


----------



## DaR3alM3 (Jul 25, 2010)

Congrats Luv, you have made progress, I also like the shape of your fro. Okay soooo without further ado here are my update pics. Oh, first my reggie is simple keep this stuff braided up in a style w/o phony ponies. It pool time so I"m constantly washing it while still in braids or plaits. I may DC every two weeks or so. I remember to add a leave in conditioner and seal. I really just started using s-curl so we'll see. It's too hot to remember stuff so yall here is the pics. MY 6 MOS POST BC PIC IN MY SIG WAS MY LAST UPDATE PIC IN APRIL


----------



## makeupgirl (Jul 26, 2010)

I completely forgot.  I've just got busy but here is an update.  I've switched computers so I don't have a beginning pic to show but here is the updated pics.


----------



## sky035 (Aug 4, 2010)

I would like to join. I BCed on Sunday so I am less than a week in and I need the support. I am still deciding whether to grow my hair out naturally or to keep texturizing. Right now I am trying to finalize my reggie but I plan on DCing 2x a week for added moisture. 

 Pic is attached.


----------



## sky035 (Aug 4, 2010)

Addy3010 said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i wanna be part of this challenge. I think this is great, we can all be supportive of each other, and encourage each other.
> 
> The best part is there is no way to fail!
> 
> ...


 

I love, love, love your curls . Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## RayRayFurious (Aug 4, 2010)

I would like to join as well!


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 4, 2010)

twa 12.24.09

fro 2.20.10

Updates:

*July 2010*


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Aug 6, 2010)

Here are my update pics. Sorry these are so late. First one is where I started.


----------



## Evallusion (Aug 7, 2010)

Late update:

The first pic is of my hair on March 26th (the last update).
The second pic was taken today July 7th, 2010.  I'm almost 6 months post chop.  

My hair is about 2-3 inches long...I think...I've stopped measuring...its annoying.  I was obsessed with length in the beginning but now I am only concerned with moisture and styles.


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh you guys reminded me that I need to update. I will be back with pictures.
But first a question, do you ladies trim your ends. I only have one time since my BC in Sept last year. I don't know if I should trim again. My ends don't look bad and I don't want to cut my hair but I feel like everyone thinks it is healthy to trim your ends regularly.


----------



## LovinLocks (Aug 14, 2010)

Just joining the bandwagon after deciding to face the fact:  I ain't gonna grow dreads, sigh.

So, here's what I'm working with:





June, 2010





July, 2010 (I know, not much of the hair, but I can tell a difference hopefully you can).





August 14, 2010

http://public.fotki.com/lovinlocks/2010/august/ (other views for those interested).


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 16, 2010)

CHECKING IN ILL post some pic later today


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 16, 2010)

Oops I never posted pics. We can use my avi as my starting pic.  I took it on 7/31.


----------



## Addy3010 (Aug 17, 2010)

Haven't been on in a long while but I promise and pinky swear that I will post updated pics later on today (if I don't forget) it's almost my 1 yr anniversary! Yay


----------



## iri9109 (Aug 17, 2010)

can i join??? i dont consider myself having a twa anymore, but i did start w/ one and i'm growing it out...

i bc'd on 3.25.10










7.25.10








today:





regi:
clarify weekly (sulfate free poo, castile soap or acv), usually co-wash midweek, detangle 1x a week with fingers, DC weekly, moisturize & seal daily, no sulfates, mineral oil or petroleum, some cones in moderation, protect w/ satin scarf at night...i dont take any vitamins right now, but i do wanna start up in the fall


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 17, 2010)

my siggy is updated almost  full inches in 4 months


----------



## makeupgirl (Aug 17, 2010)

iri9109 said:


> can i join??? i dont consider myself having a twa anymore, but i did start w/ one and i'm growing it out...
> 
> i bc'd on 3.25.10
> 
> ...


 

You're curls are pretty.


----------



## luvovcandy (Aug 18, 2010)

iri9109 said:


> can i join??? i dont consider myself having a twa anymore, but i did start w/ one and i'm growing it out...
> 
> i bc'd on 3.25.10
> 
> ...


.

GORGEOUS hair!!!!


----------



## Addy3010 (Aug 18, 2010)

Here is my update...Kind of late but oh well


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Aug 25, 2010)

Addy3010 said:


> Here is my update...Kind of late but oh well


 
You have come a long way. Your fro is beautiful.


----------



## DaR3alM3 (Oct 25, 2010)

Today is update day! I'm excited to see everyone's progress. I have weave installed that doesn't come out until Sat. so I'll update then. C'mon ladies show the hair porn!!!!


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Oct 26, 2010)

These are from two or three weeks ago when I did my length check for my one year nappiversary.

I am stepping my game up with the sealing. I have been moisturizing my hair everyday with water, cfg gold, and sealing with coconut oil.


----------



## DaR3alM3 (Oct 31, 2010)

very nice SO, you got ur hair really straight too. Keep it up.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## DaR3alM3 (Oct 31, 2010)

My fro from today and my puff.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Nov 1, 2010)

Checking in. I'm doing pretty good ladies! I've come to realize that certain products give me SSK's (single strand knots) when I stick to what I know AND moisturizing daily I don't get them. Any who... here's a pic. 


Here I am at 61 weeks post relaxer and 38 weeks post BC.


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Nov 1, 2010)

Very nice ladies....Keep it up. I am loving these puffs.


----------



## JerriBlank (Nov 3, 2010)

I joined this challenge after I bc'ed last September. I forgot about it,but wanted to do a small update. I am now full sl. It took a whole year to get here,as i was constantly timming throughout the past year. Yeah the bc is definitely not the final big trim like I htought it would be. My ends felt like crap for a while there,so i snipped.. That left me able to just maintain after that,and not have to worry about trimming frequently,and just keep it on an as needed basis. I take terrible hair pics,btw.





I don't know why these pics are so grainy. They don't look like like that on my phone.





This one is w/o flash. I told y'all I take the worst pics.. It takes forever to get a shot that's not too dark,not too bright,in the right light and all that. Maybe I just need to not take pics under my bathroom light??erplexed I dunno. I'll keep practicing taking better ones.




With flashperplexederplexedSuper grainy...




One of my fave flat twist styles. I think I have a better shot of thsi one on my phone. I'll look for it and upload it if it is a better one.

I do love my hair,I just hate taking hair pics.lol!





Slicked back pony w/o flash. I'll get  better I promise! I'm taking tips too! lol!


----------



## LovinLocks (Dec 6, 2010)

UUUuwww, how cute, girl.  



DaR3alM3 said:


> My fro from today and my puff.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Jan 3, 2011)

bump bump bump................


----------

